# Poll: If you could send, a message back in time telling the people of Germany, not to let Hitler take away their guns, would you?



## nawpar (Nov 29, 2022)

If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


----------



## surada (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.



Hitler took guns from Socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats. Don't assume he took guns away from ordinary Germans and Nazis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.



Hitler never took away their guns.  In fact, the Nazis REPEALLED the Weimar era gun laws. 

And this funny thing happened.  Not a single German rushed out to stop the SS from rounding up the Jews.   Nor did they form mass groups against the Nazis.  Nope, they took those guns they were allowed to keep and they formed "Volksgrenadier" brigades made up of old men and little boys to fight to the last man for their Fuhrer.  

Conversely, when the US started rounding up  Japanese-Americans in 1942, not a single American rushed out with their guns and opposed it.


----------



## Votto (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


Government will find a way to have a genocide either way, but yes, people are better off armed.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Hitler took guns from Socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats. Don't assume he took guns away from ordinary Germans and Nazis.


And then it freed him up to go after his defenseless victims.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 29, 2022)

Who voted “no” in the poll - and would NOT have warned Jews to hold onto their guns?


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 29, 2022)

Hitler never took away their guns.  In fact, the Nazis REPEALLED the Weimar era gun laws.


JoeB131 said:


> And this funny thing happened.  Not a single German rushed out to stop the SS from rounding up the Jews.   Nor did they form mass groups against the Nazis.  Nope, they took those guns they were allowed to keep and they formed "Volksgrenadier" brigades made up of old men and little boys to fight to the last man for their Fuhrer.
> 
> Conversely, when the US started rounding up  Japanese-Americans in 1942, not a single American rushed out with their guns and opposed it.


Half truth at best.

*The Weimar Republic’s well-intentioned gun registry became a tool for evil.*

he perennial gun-control debate in America did not begin here. The same arguments for and against were made in the 1920s in the chaos of Germany’s Weimar Republic, which opted for gun registration. Law-abiding persons complied with the law, but the Communists and Nazis committing acts of political violence did not.

In 1931, Weimar authorities discovered plans for a Nazi takeover in which Jews would be denied food and persons refusing to surrender their guns within 24 hours would be executed. They were written by Werner Best, a future Gestapo official. In reaction to such threats, the government authorized the registration of all firearms and the confiscation thereof, if required for “public safety.” The interior minister warned that the records must not fall into the hands of any extremist group.

In 1933, the ultimate extremist group, led by Adolf Hitler, seized power and used the records to identify, disarm, and attack political opponents and Jews. Constitutional rights were suspended, and mass searches for and seizures of guns and dissident publications ensued. Police revoked gun licenses of Social Democrats and others who were not “politically reliable.”

During the five years of repression that followed, society was “cleansed” by the National Socialist regime. Undesirables were placed in camps where labor made them “free,” and normal rights of citizenship were taken from Jews. The Gestapo banned independent gun clubs and arrested their leaders. Gestapo counsel Werner Best issued a directive to the police forbidding issuance of firearm permits to Jews.

In 1938, Hitler signed a new Gun Control Act. Now that many “enemies of the state” had been removed from society, some restrictions could be slightly liberalized, especially for Nazi Party members. But Jews were prohibited from working in the firearms industry, and .22 caliber hollow-point ammunition was banned.

The time had come to launch a decisive blow to the Jewish community, to render it defenseless so that its “ill-gotten” property could be redistributed as an entitlement to the German “Volk.” The German Jews were ordered to surrender all their weapons, and the police had the records on all who had registered them. Even those who gave up their weapons voluntarily were turned over to the Gestapo.

How the Nazis Used Gun Control | National Review


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hitler never took away their guns.  In fact, the Nazis REPEALLED the Weimar era gun laws.
> 
> And this funny thing happened.  Not a single German rushed out to stop the SS from rounding up the Jews.   Nor did they form mass groups against the Nazis.  Nope, they took those guns they were allowed to keep and they formed "Volksgrenadier" brigades made up of old men and little boys to fight to the last man for their Fuhrer.
> 
> Conversely, when the US started rounding up  Japanese-Americans in 1942, not a single American rushed out with their guns and opposed it.



That's the reality.

I know some suggest that being armed is to confront a tyrannic government, but I really don't buy it.  I'm not saying it's not a cosideration but* it was certainly more viable and accurate at the time it was written into your Constitution*, but it's far fetched in 2022.

As I see it, the reason Americans want guns today is for self defense, protection of their loved ones and for those who hunt.  That's it.  It's as legitimate as any, there is no need to suggest the rising up of people against the government, though in more desperate times anything is possible. 
*
You'd be far better off with the support of your military in the event of tyranny. * This is why military and their leaders must remain a reflection of a nations most patriotic and those loyal to your Constitution.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who voted “no” in the poll - and would NOT have warned Jews to hold onto their guns?



Um, probably wouldn't have done any good.  

Hey, Goldstein has a gun and the SS has a tank. Um... yeah, Tank beats gun. 

Lets leave aside that most of the Jews of Germany and Austria survived the war, because they either fled the country before the war started or they were considered just German enough to not be killed.   So 75% of the pre-war German and Austrian Jews survived.  

Most of the ones who did get killed were from countries that the Germans defeated (especially Poland) or countries that allied with Germany that were happy to rid themselves of their Jewish populations (Like Hungary and Romania).


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> That's the reality.
> 
> I know some suggest that being armed is to confront a tyrannic government, but I really don't buy it. I'm not saying it's not a cosideration but* it was certainly more viable and accurate at the time it was written into your Constitution*, but it's far fetched in 2022.
> 
> ...



Four years of Trump has convinced me that American Democracy is a façade. A guy the majority never wanted is STILL reeking havoc on our political institutions. The Generals didn't stand up to Trump unless he suggested doing something really crazy, like shooting protestors. 

Wanting a gun to fight the government is stupid.  The government has tanks and bombers. 
Wanting a gun to defend your home is equally stupid. A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy. 
Wanting a gun to hunt just shows you are a fucking psychopath who enjoys murdering animals. 

As for what the dead Slave Rapists wanted... 1) Who cares? and 2) They didn't want armed mobs running around, either. That's why the Second Amendment specifies WELL_REGULATED MILITIAS.  When angry mobs started showing up with guns, the Founding Slave Rapists went in with their militias and put them down, such as Shay's Rebellion or the Whiskey Rebellion.


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


We are the last nation or at least part of it where the globalists have not taken complete control because of guns. They are finding other ways around it. They have been patient, but they see blood and are going in for the kill. We get tested like with Ukraine by them and at first, we citizens backed Ukraine up. We are malleable.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


There really doesn't need to be another holocaust, gun nuts are rubbing people out by the truckload daily.  And we chalk it up to "freedom" in this nation.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


Hitler did not take away guns of Germans, only Jews.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> There really doesn't need to be another holocaust, gun nuts are rubbing people out by the truckload daily.  And we chalk it up to "freedom" in this nation.


You mean the same freedoms enjoyed no matter which party is in power?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> We are the last nation or at least part of it where the globalists have not taken complete control because of guns. They are finding other ways around it. They have been patient, but they see blood and are going in for the kill. We get tested like with Ukraine by them and at first, we citizens backed Ukraine up. We are malleable.


They have guns in other nations, where do you get your misinformation?


----------



## cnm (Nov 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Conversely, when the US started rounding up Japanese-Americans in 1942, not a single American rushed out with their guns and opposed it.


Citizen. Please. Let's not bring historical facts into this discussion.


----------



## cnm (Nov 29, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> We are the last nation or at least part of it where the globalists have not taken complete control because of guns.


The wilful parochial ignorance really starts to hurt after a while.

Oh well.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> There really doesn't need to be another holocaust, gun nuts are rubbing people out by the truckload daily.  And we chalk it up to "freedom" in this nation.


Show me where a "gun nut" has murdered anyone?  the people doing almost all of the murdering are real nuts who should be locked up in asylums and convicted criminals who should be locked up in prisons for their prior actions.  Your typical "gun nut" has his very valuable weapons safely stored to protect them from theft, goes to the range to terrorize paper targets, or hunts animals for food or "sport" (personally I'm against most "sport" hunting, but it's a free country and some people find shooting a deer from several hundred meters a challenge.  I used to know an NCO who was a real sport hunter.  He bow-hunted bear.  He refused to carry a backup pistol.  That means he stalked an animal that was faster, stronger and had better senses than he did.  That's sport, it's giving the bear an even chance or even an advantage.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Show me where a "gun nut" has murdered anyone?


Uvalde, Buffalo, Santa Fe, TX, Las Vegas, San Antonio, Dallas,  Pittsburgh, Sandy Hook, Columbine, 


AZrailwhale said:


> the people doing almost all of the murdering are real nuts who should be locked up in asylums and convicted criminals who should be locked up in prisons for their prior actions.  Your typical "gun nut" has his very valuable weapons safely stored to protect them from theft, goes to the range to terrorize paper targets, or hunts animals for food or "sport" (personally I'm against most "sport" hunting, but it's a free country and some people find shooting a deer from several hundred meters a challenge.


Until someone pisses them off or a woman has the audacity to tell them, "no".


AZrailwhale said:


> I used to know an NCO who was a real sport hunter.  He bow-hunted bear.  He refused to carry a backup pistol.  That means he stalked an animal that was faster, stronger and had better senses than he did.  That's sport, it's giving the bear an even chance or even an advantage.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Hitler did not take away guns of Germans, only Jews.


Most of the Jews were German, you freaking idiot 🤣


----------



## sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

cnm said:


> Citizen. Please. Let's not bring historical facts into this discussion.


good luck on that one......

~S~


----------



## sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

~S~


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Uvalde, Buffalo, Santa Fe, TX, Las Vegas, San Antonio, Dallas,  Pittsburgh, Sandy Hook, Columbine,
> 
> Until someone pisses them off or a woman has the audacity to tell them, "no".


Every one of them was mentally ill, they were normal crazy nuts that shouldn't have been running around free and most of them were well known to local, state and sometimes federal LEOs as dangerously insane people.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Every one of them was mentally ill, they were normal crazy nuts that shouldn't have been running around free and most of them were well known to local, state and sometimes federal LEOs as dangerously insane people.


Strange how the red states are not in a hurry to curtail gun sales to "mentally ill" (your word) buying guns.  

Its almost as if they want these weekly blood baths.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


I would tell France to attack first.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Most of the Jews were German, you freaking idiot 🤣


Even the ones in the Nazi Party?


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Wouldnt it be better to go back in time and eliminate Hitler?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


6 million more(or 6,000,037.5) will vanish from the face of the earth with no trace ? Again ?


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Even the ones in the Nazi Party?


^^^ Another leftist with a dig trying to make Jews look bad. And weren’t you the person who mocked me earlier today for voting for Republicans since Democrats (like you) aren‘t hostile to Jews?!

You have NO CLUE the desperation these Jews felt as they were willing to do ANYTHING to save their families from the murderous antisemites.

I couldn’t have done it, and relatively few Jews did, but you’ve got some nerve judging people who were facing extermination.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ Another leftist with a dig trying to make Jews look bad. And weren’t you the person who mocked me earlier today for voting for Republicans since Democrats (like you) aren‘t hostile to Jews?!
> 
> You have NO CLUE the desperation these Jews felt as they were willing to do ANYTHING to save their families from the murderous antisemites.
> 
> I couldn’t have done it, and relatively few Jews did, but you’ve got some nerve judging people who were facing extermination.


The *Association of German National Jews* (German: _Verband nationaldeutscher Juden_) was a German Jewish organization during the Weimar Republic and the early years of Nazi Germany that eventually came out in support of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The *Association of German National Jews* (German: _Verband nationaldeutscher Juden_) was a German Jewish organization during the Weimar Republic and the early years of Nazi Germany that eventually came out in support of Adolf Hitler.


Still trying to make Jews, victims of the worst atrocity imaginable, look bad, I see. You are a SUCH a hypocrite - condemning me for voting for Republicans since, you claim, they are the antisemites - and the Democrats, like you, are not.

As far as the organization you mention, this was a group of “Jews in name only” who identified as Germans first and foremost - and were secular, assimilated Jews who had no attachment to the religion. They clearly tolerated antisemitism - JUST AS LIBERAL JEWS DO TODAY. They march along with the BDS antisemites. They make excuses for antisemites. They are Democrats first and Jews last.

So all you did is prove that assimilated, non-practicing Jews, who are almost always Democrats these days, put their political beliefs ahead of their Judaism.

Thanks for showing again why I don’t vote for your side.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Still trying to make Jews, victims of the worst atrocity imaginable, look bad, I see. You are a SUCH a hypocrite - condemning me for voting for Republicans since, you claim, they are the antisemites - and the Democrats, like you, are not.
> 
> As far as the organization you mention, this was a group of “Jews in name only” who identified as Germans first and foremost - and were secular, assimilated Jews who had no attachment to the religion. They clearly tolerated antisemitism - JUST AS LIBERAL JEWS DO TODAY. They march along with the BDS antisemites. They make excuses for antisemites. They are Democrats first and last.
> 
> ...


You are the one talking shit about me asking a question. You are barking up the wrong tree go hunt someplace else.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You are the one talking shit about me asking a question. You are barking up the wrong tree go hunt someplace else.


I see you couldn’t respond to my pointing out your hypocrisy - and how assimilated, secular Jews - who these days are Democrats - place their political views ahead of concerns for antisemitism.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Strange how the red states are not in a hurry to curtail gun sales to "mentally ill" (your word) buying guns.
> 
> Its almost as if they want these weekly blood baths.


It’s already illegal to sell a gun to anyone mentally ill.  The problem is that people like you put the “rights” of the mentally ill above the rights of society.  So mentally ill people don’t get reported and and put on the banned list.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> It’s already illegal to sell a gun to anyone mentally ill.


Yet there doesn't seem to be anything to stop red state "mentally ill" folks from buying complete arsenals. Why is that?


AZrailwhale said:


> The problem is that people like you put the “rights” of the mentally ill above the rights of society.  So mentally ill people don’t get reported and and put on the banned list.


So in Texas, it's the Democrats fault--the same Democratic Party that hasn't won state wide since the 1990's?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 29, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Still trying to make Jews, victims of the worst atrocity imaginable, look bad, I see. You are a SUCH a hypocrite - condemning me for voting for Republicans since, you claim, they are the antisemites - and the Democrats, like you, are not.
> 
> As far as the organization you mention, this was a group of “Jews in name only” who identified as Germans first and foremost - and were secular, assimilated Jews who had no attachment to the religion. They clearly tolerated antisemitism - JUST AS LIBERAL JEWS DO TODAY. They march along with the BDS antisemites. They make excuses for antisemites. They are Democrats first and Jews last.
> 
> ...



The problem here is that Jews who supported Hitler really didn't take his anti-Semitism seriously. 

Just like we saw a lot of Hispanics who didn't take Trump's racism seriously.  

The problem with anti-Semitism in Germany is that it wasn't limited to the Nazis.  The German National People's Party was anti-Semitic, the Central Party was anti-Semitic, even some of the far left parties were. Lutheranism had as a central text a book called "The Jews and their Lies", written by Martin Luther himself. 

So probably a lot of those Jews rolled their eyes when heard Hitler's rhetoric, but rubbed their hands together when they saw his economic plan that they could benefit from.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 29, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> That's the reality.
> 
> I know some suggest that being armed is to confront a tyrannic government, but I really don't buy it.  I'm not saying it's not a cosideration but* it was certainly more viable and accurate at the time it was written into your Constitution*, but it's far fetched in 2022.
> 
> ...


The military can be politicized and will follow orders even if those orders violate the Constitution.


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yet there doesn't seem to be anything to stop red state "mentally ill" folks from buying complete arsenals. Why is that?


Maybe they're not mentally ill.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 29, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.



Do you see the holocaust happening in the UK?

No?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2022)

surada said:


> Hitler took guns from Socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats. Don't assume he took guns away from ordinary Germans and Nazis.


Democrats want to take guns away from law abiding Americans, not violent criminals.


----------



## surada (Nov 30, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who voted “no” in the poll - and would NOT have warned Jews to hold onto their guns?



They were families and shopkeepers not warriors.


----------



## surada (Nov 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Democrats want to take guns away from law abiding Americans, not violent criminals.



Like this guy.









						N.C. man arrested for threatening to kill FBI agents, executing organization for defaming Trump, MAGA supporters
					

A North Carolina man was arrested for threatening to kill a Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) officer and vowing to execute members of a fact-checking organization if they didn’t cease and desist defamation and slander of ‘MAGA Republicans’ and former president Donald Trump.




					www.wdbj7.com


----------



## Woodznutz (Nov 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Democrats want to take guns away from law abiding Americans, not violent criminals.


Not all Democrats, just the Lefties.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 30, 2022)

.
.
I had to vote no.

I'd have sent a message back to 1889 to the doctor/mid-wife that help birth him and told them to choke the little shit in his crib.

WW


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 30, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> .
> .
> I had to vote no.
> 
> ...


If only….too bad the monster didn’t die of SIDS at age 4 months. 

But here’s a thought: maybe another monster DID. We would never know.

That said, my heart goes out for real to all parents who were robbed of a precious baby, and to all innocent babies robbed of having a life.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.




I would also send them video of the death camps......they would need to know that, in detail, since even today, anti-gun fanatics, who have grown up with the knowledge of government mass murder.....(15 million innocent men, women and children murdered in just 6 years...not war dead, not collateral war dead.......innocent people rounded up and murdered by their governments under the control of the German socialists.......) have forgotten.......and seem to not care that it actually happened or that it could very easily happen again.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hitler never took away their guns.  In fact, the Nazis REPEALLED the Weimar era gun laws.
> 
> And this funny thing happened.  Not a single German rushed out to stop the SS from rounding up the Jews.   Nor did they form mass groups against the Nazis.  Nope, they took those guns they were allowed to keep and they formed "Volksgrenadier" brigades made up of old men and little boys to fight to the last man for their Fuhrer.
> 
> Conversely, when the US started rounding up  Japanese-Americans in 1942, not a single American rushed out with their guns and opposed it.




That is a lie....

The socialists took guns away from the civilian groups they planned on murdering, Jews, and other problem groups to their power....you liar.

By the time the SS were rounding up Jews, the population was disarmed and understood that the socialists in power would protect the brown shirts in the streets......using the police to protect them as they targeted anyone who said anything...just like blm and antifa today.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, probably wouldn't have done any good.
> 
> Hey, Goldstein has a gun and the SS has a tank. Um... yeah, Tank beats gun.
> 
> ...




No....moron....

The socialist brown shirts are beating up people in the neighborhood.....the people show up with their guns and shoot the brown shirts......the socialist attempts to intimidate normal people into remaining silent as they build their power fails.......

You don't stop them after the guns are taken, you never allow them to take the guns in the first place....and when the blm/antifa.....errrrrr.... I mean the socialist brown shirts, come to your home or your business and you shoot them.....they don't try the same tactics against your neighbors...

When the blm/antifa........I mean, socialist brown shirts are allowed to drag you out of your home, and beat the living crap out of you, while the local police stand by or assist them.......then you get the socialists taking political power and implementing mass murder...

You stop them with your guns when they are street thugs....which is when you need the guns the most....you idiot


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> If only….too bad the monster didn’t die of SIDS at age 4 months.
> 
> But here’s a thought: maybe another monster DID. We would never know.
> 
> That said, my heart goes out for real to all parents who were robbed of a precious baby, and to all innocent babies robbed of having a life.



If Hitler had died of SIDS, someone else would have taken his place.  World War II and the Holocaust were the inevitable result of history.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....moron....
> 
> The socialist brown shirts are beating up people in the neighborhood.....the people show up with their guns and shoot the brown shirts......the socialist attempts to intimidate normal people into remaining silent as they build their power fails.......
> 
> You don't stop them after the guns are taken, you never allow them to take the guns in the first place....and when the blm/antifa.....errrrrr.... I mean the socialist brown shirts, come to your home or your business and you shoot them.....they don't try the same tactics against your neighbors...



I think you are a tad confused.  

The government rounded up 110,000 Japanese-Americans in 1942.  Not one freedom loving neighbor with a gun stepped up to stop them.  

Having guns doesn't prevent government overreach.  

Now, since you brought up the example, the fact was that Kristalnacht was a big black eye for the Nazis... it brought local and international condemnation. 









						Kristallnacht - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




As it was aware that the German public did not support the Kristallnacht, the propaganda ministry directed the German press to portray opponents of racial persecution as disloyal.[66] The press was also under orders to downplay the Kristallnacht, describing general events at the local level only, with prohibition against depictions of individual events.[67] In 1939 this was extended to a prohibition on reporting any anti-Jewish measures.[68]

The U.S. ambassador to Germany reported:



> In view of this being a totalitarian state a surprising characteristic of the situation here is the intensity and scope among German citizens of condemnation of the recent happenings against Jews.[69]


To the consternation of the Nazis, the Kristallnacht affected public opinion counter to their desires, the peak of opposition against the Nazi racial policies was reached just then, when according to almost all accounts the vast majority of Germans rejected the violence perpetrated against the Jews.[70] Verbal complaints grew rapidly in numbers, and for example, the Düsseldorf branch of the Gestapo reported a sharp decline in anti-Semitic attitudes among the population.[71]


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If Hitler had died of SIDS, someone else would have taken his place.  World War II and the Holocaust were the inevitable result of history.


What nonsense. 

Another instance of claiming 100% certainty with 0% facts.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What nonsense.
> 
> Another instance of claiming 100% certainty with 0% facts.


He’s a Democrat - and virrulently antisemitic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What nonsense.
> 
> Another instance of claiming 100% certainty with 0% facts.



Not at all.  The problem you guys have is you think Hitler was the prime driver of what Germany did, not that he was the end result of history.  The point is, Hitler said, "Let's avenge World War I" and most Germans were pretty good with that.   He said, "Let's get rid of the Jews" and  most of Europe was perfectly fine with that because they had 2000 years of their churches telling them the Jews killed their God-man.   Take Hitler out of the equation, and some other person leads a similiar movement that does the same thing. 

Maybe someone who is more competent. Maybe someone who didn't think he was smarter than his generals.  

Which is why as much as I am horrified at Trump, I see him as a symptom, not the disease.  He's the result of 60 years of White Grievance Politics practiced by the Republican Party. 



Lisa558 said:


> He’s a Democrat - and virrulently antisemitic.


Yes, because anyone who questions your messed up superstitions and actions is anti-Semitic. 

Um, so I was so anti-Semitic, I actually voted for a Jew to be my state's governor.  (Mostly because he was better than the alternative.)


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not at all.  The problem you guys have is you think Hitler was the prime driver of what Germany did, not that he was the end result of history.  The point is, Hitler said, "Let's avenge World War I" and most Germans were pretty good with that.   He said, "Let's get rid of the Jews" and  most of Europe was perfectly fine with that because they had 2000 years of their churches telling them the Jews killed their God-man.   Take Hitler out of the equation, and some other person leads a similiar movement that does the same thing.
> 
> Maybe someone who is more competent. Maybe someone who didn't think he was smarter than his generals.
> 
> ...



I think it's hilarious that you retroactively write history and insist your, ''....because I say so", commandments are anything more than the musings of a far left evtremist. 

Are you surprised that no one else is surprised you launched into another of your TDS-inspired tirades?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I think it's hilarious that you retroactively write history and insist your, ''....because I say so", commandments are anything more than the musings of a far left evtremist.



Well, no, you see, this funny thing is I have a degree in history from a real university.   I also have family who lived in Germany from the Period of 1918 to 1945.  

The Nazis were just one of MANY Right Wing parties that railed against the Versailles Treaty and Germany's treatment after World War I.  



Hollie said:


> Are you surprised that no one else is surprised you launched into another of your TDS-inspired tirades?



I'm not surprised the point went right over your head.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, you see, this funny thing is I have a degree in history from a real university.   I also have family who lived in Germany from the Period of 1918 to 1945.
> 
> The Nazis were just one of MANY Right Wing parties that railed against the Versailles Treaty and Germany's treatment after World War I.
> 
> ...




The nazis aren't Right wing, you idiot.....they are just one of the two socialist groups in Germany that brought that country down.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, you see, this funny thing is I have a degree in history from a real university.   I also have family who lived in Germany from the Period of 1918 to 1945.
> 
> The Nazis were just one of MANY Right Wing parties that railed against the Versailles Treaty and Germany's treatment after World War I.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware that someone's claim to have a history degree applied the credentials to retroactively invent history. 

I would think you might want to invent a version of history where Hitler was inspired by Trump.  In the upside down world of the far leftist, just make it up as you go.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The nazis aren't Right wing, you idiot.....they are just one of the two socialist groups in Germany that brought that country down.



Um, yeah, they were... The Nazis didn't practice anything NEAR socialism, it was the NATIONALISM that was the problem with the Nazis.  The same kind of crazy nationalism that motivates the MAGA movement.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, they were... The Nazis didn't practice anything NEAR socialism, it was the NATIONALISM that was the problem with the Nazis.  The same kind of crazy nationalism that motivates the MAGA movement.



TDS. 

Seek help.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, they were... The Nazis didn't practice anything NEAR socialism, it was the NATIONALISM that was the problem with the Nazis.  The same kind of crazy nationalism that motivates the MAGA movement.




The democrats practiced socialism completely.........the government controlled every aspect of the economy....

Nazism is Socialism -- F A Hayek, et al

One of the main reasons why the socialist character of National Socialism has been quite generally unrecognized, is, no doubt, its alliance with the nationalist groups which represent the great industries and the great landowners. But this merely proves that these groups too -as they have since learnt to their bitter disappointment -have, at least partly, been mistaken as to the nature of the movement. But only partly because -and this is the most characteristic feature of modern Germany – many capitalists are themselves strongly influenced by socialistic ideas, and have not sufficient belief in capitalism to defend it with a clear conscience. But, in spite of this, the German entrepreneur class have manifested almost incredible short-sightedness in allying themselves with a move movement of whose strong anti-capitalistic tendencies there should never have been any doubt.

A careful observer must always have been aware that the opposition of the Nazis to the established socialist parties, which gained them the sympathy of the entrepreneur, was only to a very small extend directed against their economic policy. What the Nazis mainly objected to was their internationalism and all the aspects of their cultural programme which were still influenced by liberal ideas. But the accusations against the social-democrats and the communists which were most effective in their propaganda were not so much directed against their programme as against their supposed practice -their corruption and nepotism, and even their alleged alliance with “the golden International of Jewish Capitalism.”

It would, indeed, hardly have been possible for the Nationalists to advance fundamental objections to the economic policy of the other socialist parties when their own published programme differed from these only in that its socialism was much cruder and less rational. The famous 25 points drawn up by Herr Feder,[2] one of Hitler’s early allies, repeatedly endorsed by Hitler and recognized by the by-laws of the National-Socialist party as the immutable basis of all its actions, which together with an extensive commentary is circulating throughout Germany in many hundreds of thousands of copies, is full of ideas resembling those of the early socialists. But the dominant feature is a fierce hatred of anything capitalistic -individualistic profit seeking, large scale enterprise, banks, joint-stock companies, department stores, “international finance and loan capital,” the system of “interest slavery” in general; the abolition of these is described as the “[indecipherable] of the programme, around which everything else turns.” It was to this programme that the masses of the German people, who were already completely under the influence of collectivist ideas, responded so enthusiastically.

That this violent anti-capitalistic attack is genuine – and not a mere piece of propaganda – becomes as clear from the personal history of the intellectual leaders of the movement as from the general milieu from which it springs. It is not even denied that man of the young men who today play a prominent part in it have previously been communists or socialists. And to any observer of the literary tendencies which made the Germans intelligentsia ready to join the ranks of the new party, it must be clear that the common characteristic of all the politically influential writers – in many cases free from definite party affiliations – was their anti-liberal and anti-capitalist trend. Groups like that formed around the review “Die Tat” have made the phrase “the end of capitalism” an accepted dogma to most young Germans.[3]

And more...

The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton

German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic calculation is thus impossible.

“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or _Betriebsführer_.

*The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. 

The authority, not the consumers, directs production.


*The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”
======

Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann

Nazis and marx..

Read A Pile Of Top Nazis Talking About How They Love Leftist Marxism

The Nazis were leftists. This statement is blasphemy to the academic-media complex, since _everyone knows_ the Nazis were degenerate right-wingers fueled by toxic capitalism and racism. But evidence Adolf Hitler’s gang were men of the left, while debatable, is compelling.
The dispute on Nazi origins resurfaced through the confluence of brawling alt-right and antifa fringe movements and recent alternative histories by Dinesh D’Souza and others. The vitriol and lack of candor it produces from supposedly fact-driven academics and media is disturbing, if unsurprising. They stifle dissent on touchy subjects to maintain their narrative and enforce cultural hegemony.

However uncomfortable to opinion shapers, alternative views of the Third Reich exist and were written by the finest minds of their time. Opinions from the period perhaps carry more weight because they are unburdened by the aftermath of the uniquely heinous Nazi crimes.
------

*Also, Adolf Hitler Loved Karl Marx*
It wasn’t only theoretical. Hitler repeatedly praised Marx privately, stating he had “learned a great deal from Marxism.” The trouble with the Weimar Republic, he said, was that its politicians “had never even read Marx.” He also stated his differences with communists were that they were intellectual types passing out pamphlets, whereas “I have put into practice what these peddlers and pen pushers have timidly begun.”

It wasn’t just privately that Hitler’s fealty for Marx surfaced. In “Mein Kampf,” he states that without his racial insights National Socialism “would really do nothing more than compete with Marxism on its own ground.” Nor did Hitler eschew this sentiment once reaching power. As late as 1941, with the war in bloom, he stated “basically National Socialism and Marxism are the same” in a speech published by the Royal Institute of International Affairs.

Nazi propaganda minister and resident intellectual Joseph Goebbels wrote in his diary that the Nazis would install “real socialism” after Russia’s defeat in the East. And Hitler favorite Albert Speer, the Nazi armaments minister whose memoir became an international bestseller, wrote that Hitler viewed Joseph Stalin as a kindred spirit, ensuring his prisoner of war son received good treatment, and even talked of keeping Stalin in power in a puppet government after Germany’s eventual triumph. His views on Great Britain’s Winston Churchill and the United States’s Franklin Delano Roosevelt were decidedly less kind.

*Nazi and Communist Hatred of Each Other Was Brotherly*
Despite this, there’s a persistent claim that Nazis and communists hated each other, and mention that the Nazis persecuted socialists and oppressed trade unions. These things are true, but prove little. The camps’ hatred stemmed from familiarity. It was internecine, the nastiest kind.

The Nazis and communists were not only in a struggle for street-war supremacy, but also recruits. These recruits were easily turned, because both sides were fighting for the same men. Hayek recalls


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, they were... The Nazis didn't practice anything NEAR socialism, it was the NATIONALISM that was the problem with the Nazis.  The same kind of crazy nationalism that motivates the MAGA movement.




Nationalism isn't the problem...the socialism is the problem.....nationalism gives control of a country to the people of that country, not some far away, group of bureaucrats across the world.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I wasn't aware that someone's claim to have a history degree applied the credentials to retroactively invent history.



Except no one did that, dummy.  I pointed out that the historical forces that created Hitler would have probably created a similar leader had Hitler not existed or caught a bullet in WWI.   Most of Europe devolved into Fascism after WWI, not just Germany.  



Hollie said:


> I would think you might want to invent a version of history where Hitler was inspired by Trump. In the upside down world of the far leftist, just make it up as you go.



Well, no, Trump was inspired by Hitler, obviously. 









						Donald Trump's ex-wife once said Trump kept a book of Hitler's speeches by his bed
					

"If, I had these speeches, and I am not saying that I do, I would never read them."




					www.businessinsider.com
				




_"Last April, perhaps in a surge of Czech nationalism, Ivana Trump told her lawyer Michael Kennedy that from time to time her husband reads a book of Hitler's collected speeches, My New Order, which he keeps in a cabinet by his bed ... Hitler's speeches, from his earliest days up through the Phony War of 1939, reveal his extraordinary ability as a master propagandist," Marie Brenner wrote._


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one did that, dummy.  I pointed out that the historical forces that created Hitler would have probably created a similar leader had Hitler not existed or caught a bullet in WWI.   Most of Europe devolved into Fascism after WWI, not just Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And while the democrats use blm and antifa as their brownshirts, use the FBI, DOJ, and the CIA as their gestapo....and get the left wing, democrat supporting tech companies as their SS.........lock up people for petty crimes.......you think Trump is the problem?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The democrats practiced socialism completely.........the government controlled every aspect of the economy....



Yeah, guy, you spooged a bunch of stuff I didn't bother reading. 

The reality- the big corporations did FINE under Nazism.  They were completely on board all the way up until the Allies were storming Berlin.  

Hell, IBM helped the Nazis develop the punch card to organize the Holocaust. 









						IBM and the Holocaust
					

Twenty years ago this week, my book, IBM and the Holocaust, exposed—backed up by a tower of documentation— that IBM knowingly organized all six phases of the Holocaust: identification, exclusion,




					besacenter.org
				




*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: Twenty years ago last week, IBM and the Holocaust, exposed—backed up by a tower of documentation— that IBM knowingly organized all six phases of the Holocaust: identification, exclusion, confiscation, ghettoization, deportation, and even extermination. All of this occurred under the micromanagement of IBM’s celebrated CEO, Thomas Watson, Sr., operating from his New York office on Madison Avenue, and later through European subsidiaries. In view of what IBM was able to accomplish on behalf of the Nazis prior to the era of the computer, the thought of what big tech can now do to surveil, censor, and control human lives is sobering indeed.*

Without IBM, there would still have been a Holocaust killing hundreds of thousands. Einsatzgruppen murder squads and their militia cohorts would still have murdered East European Jews bullet by bullet in pits, ravines, and isolated clearings in the woods. But it was IBM that helped the Third Reich create the industrial, high-speed, six million-victims Holocaust—metering ghetto residents out to trains, then carefully scheduling the moving of those trains to concentration camps for mass murder and cremation within hours, clearing the way for the next shipment of victims, day and night.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And while the democrats use blm and antifa as their brownshirts, use the FBI, DOJ, and the CIA as their gestapo....and get the left wing, democrat supporting tech companies as their SS.........lock up people for petty crimes.......you think Trump is the problem?



You do realize that "Antifa" stands for "Anti-Fascist", right?   

And you now hate the FBI?  Who is the anarchist now?  

Go back to polishing your guns...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one did that, dummy.  I pointed out that the historical forces that created Hitler would have probably created a similar leader had Hitler not existed or caught a bullet in WWI.   Most of Europe devolved into Fascism after WWI, not just Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Historical (or, in your case, hysterical), forces didn't create Hitler. He was no different than other sociopaths of the 20th century. 

First, we need to understand the social and political dynamics which caused Hitler's rise to power. Following Germany's humiliation at the end of WWI, caused in part by Allied insistence that a percentage of the land area of the German empire be annexed to various countries, and its humiliating concessions to the Allies, Germany was on the verge of collapse. It's not difficult to envision an outspoken individual garnering recognition. It was certainly easier to blame the "verming Juden" for Germany's problems than it is the overall failed political maneuvering of a lame duck Republic that is chastised for having lost a war of imperialism. We're basically examining an eccentric use of power and greed under the veil of both Democracy and religion. A hapless nation had suffered 10 years of runaway inflation and political isolation. A charismatic leader told the people what they wanted to hear, ie: the glory of the Fatherland, Arian supremacy, etc., etc.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You do realize that "Antifa" stands for "Anti-Fascist", right?
> 
> And you now hate the FBI?  Who is the anarchist now?
> 
> Go back to polishing your guns...



Do you have an entire wardrobe of that fashionable antifa hockey gear?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Historical (or, in your case, hysterical), forces didn't create Hitler. He was no different than other sociopaths of the 20th century.
> 
> First, we need to understand the social and political dynamics which caused Hitler's rise to power. Following Germany's humiliation at the end of WWI, caused in part by Allied insistence that a percentage of the land area of the German empire be annexed to various countries, and its humiliating concessions to the Allies, Germany was on the verge of collapse. It's not difficult to envision an outspoken individual garnering recognition. It was certainly easier to blame the "verming Juden" for Germany's problems than it is the overall failed political maneuvering of a lame duck Republic that is chastised for having lost a war of imperialism. We're basically examining an eccentric use of power and greed under the veil of both Democracy and religion. A hapless nation had suffered 10 years of runaway inflation and political isolation. A charismatic leader told the people what they wanted to hear, ie: the glory of the Fatherland, Arian supremacy, etc., etc.



So you kind of repeated what I just said... that there were historical forces that created Hitler.  

So logically, if Hitler didn't exist, some other Charismatic Guy could have accomplished the same thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Do you have an entire wardrobe of that fashionable antifa hockey gear?



No, I'm just wondering why in 2022, we have to remind ourselves that Fascism is a bad thing, and why you support a guy who keeps a copy of Hitler's speeches on his nightstand and wished his Generals were as loyal as Hitler's.  









						Trump complained U.S. generals lacked the loyalty German generals showed Hitler, book says
					

A new book describes complaints by then-President Donald Trump about American military leaders, and his aversion to having injured soldiers in a parade.




					www.cnbc.com
				




_Former President Donald Trump complained to then-White House Chief of Staff John Kelly that American generals were not as loyal to him as he believed German generals had been to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler, according to a new book about Trump’s tenure in office.

“You f---ing generals, why can’t you be like the German generals?” Trump asked Kelly, a retired Marine Corps general, according to an excerpt published online Monday in the New Yorker of the book, “The Divider: Trump in the White House, 2017-2021.”

“Which generals?” Kelly replied.

“The German generals in World War II,” Trump responded, according to the excerpt of the book, which was co-authored by New York Times White House reporter Peter Baker and New Yorker staff writer Susan Glasser. Doubleday is publishing the book in September_.

_“You do know that they tried to kill Hitler three times and almost pulled it off?” Kelly said, according to the book excerpt.

Trump then said, “No, no, no, they were totally loyal to him,” the excerpt said.

Glasser and Baker described how Trump soured on Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Gen. Mark Milley, after Milley, then-Attorney General William Barr and Defense Secretary Mark Esper resisted his demands to have the military respond to protests outside the White House in response to the murder by police officers of George Floyd._


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So you kind of repeated what I just said... that there were historical forces that created Hitler.
> 
> So logically, if Hitler didn't exist, some other Charismatic Guy could have accomplished the same thing.


So, you kind of don't understand. 

So illogically, make up any if / then scenario you wish and apply it where you want. 

So, you kind of repeated what I wrote about your retroactive invention of history.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, I'm just wondering why in 2022, we have to remind ourselves that Fascism is a bad thing, and why you support a guy who keeps a copy of Hitler's speeches on his nightstand and wished his Generals were as loyal as Hitler's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The New Yorker? 

Really?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So, you kind of don't understand.
> 
> So illogically, make up any if / then scenario you wish and apply it where you want.



Um, I think I understand perfectly fine, you are the one who is confused. 

You admitted that bitterness over the treaty of Versailles and economic deprivation and underlying anti-Semitism is what motivated Germans to support Hitler.  Okay. 

So take Hitler out of that equation, you still have bitterness over Versailles, economic deprivation, and anti-Semitism. 

No Hitler, Germany still would have devolved into Fascism. It still would have started another war. It would have still tried to exterminate the Jews. 



Hollie said:


> The New Yorker?
> 
> Really?



I realize that you don't trust journalism, but, um, yeah.   But I know you can't stand any criticism of Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Historical (or, in your case, hysterical), forces didn't create Hitler. He was no different than other sociopaths of the 20th century.
> 
> First, we need to understand the social and political dynamics which caused Hitler's rise to power. Following Germany's humiliation at the end of WWI, caused in part by Allied insistence that a percentage of the land area of the German empire be annexed to various countries, and its humiliating concessions to the Allies, Germany was on the verge of collapse. It's not difficult to envision an outspoken individual garnering recognition. It was certainly easier to blame the "verming Juden" for Germany's problems than it is the overall failed political maneuvering of a lame duck Republic that is chastised for having lost a war of imperialism. We're basically examining an eccentric use of power and greed under the veil of both Democracy and religion. A hapless nation had suffered 10 years of runaway inflation and political isolation. A charismatic leader told the people what they wanted to hear, ie: the glory of the Fatherland, Arian supremacy, etc., etc.


And this worries me and other Jews excessively. As socialism takes more and more of a hold in America, and we head toward a recession, the antisemitism will ramp up even more - and as it is, there hasn‘t been this much antisemitism in over 100 years.

In my Uber-liberal county, the antisemitism in the county schools has gotten bad - property destroyed, kids beaten - and we have written to the School Board to take action. Unfortunately, they 1) have a far-left Muslim member - an Omar type - who is pushing anti-Israel curriculums, and 2) the rest of the Board are leftists, focusing on teaching how bad blacks have it. The LAST thing they are worried about is rising antisemitism in the schools.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You do realize that "Antifa" stands for "Anti-Fascist", right?
> 
> And you now hate the FBI?  Who is the anarchist now?
> 
> Go back to polishing your guns...



Yeah.....right.  Sell that to biden voters....antifa burns, loots and kills, to intimidate their political rivals, and then calls themselves "anti-fascists."

You really are fucking stupid.

The FBI is now used as the gestapo of the democrat party....

You support actual fascists, and smear the innocent in order to justify the crack down you really, really want to happen........


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And this worries me and other Jews excessively. As socialism takes more and more of a hold in America, and we head toward a recession, the antisemitism will ramp up even more - and as it is, there hasn‘t been this much antisemitism in over 100 years.
> 
> In my Uber-liberal county, the antisemitism in the county schools has gotten bad - property destroyed, kids beaten - and we have written to the School Board to take action. Unfortunately, they 1) have a far-left Muslim member - an Omar type - who is pushing anti-Israel curriculums, and 2) the rest of the Board are leftists, focusing on teaching how bad blacks have it. The LAST thing they are worried about is rising antisemitism in the schools.




Why Jews in America support the democrat party is just insane.......did they learn nothing from the 1930s?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, I'm just wondering why in 2022, we have to remind ourselves that Fascism is a bad thing, and why you support a guy who keeps a copy of Hitler's speeches on his nightstand and wished his Generals were as loyal as Hitler's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No...the loyalty of current Generals is to the democrat party and the ideology of leftism.......that is the problem......not Trump.   The leftists in senior military positions are destroying our military.....as is the plan of the democrat party.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 1, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


This is a lie. 

Hitler didn't 'take away' guns.

The notion that armed private individuals could have prevented the Holocaust is ignorant nonsense.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> Hitler didn't 'take away' guns.
> 
> The notion that armed private individuals could have prevented the Holocaust is ignorant nonsense.




You are lying.....yes, he did.....he took guns away from the people he planned on murdering in the millions...you dumb ass....he allowed loyal party members and their goons to have guns.....so they could round up and  load the innocent men, women and children into the box cars......


Private individuals shooting the blm/antifa......I mean the national socialists brown shirts when they tried dragging people out of their homes in the beginning....that would have kept the national socialists from intimidating their enemies into compliance....

When blm/antifa......I mean the national socialist brown shirts....... show up with the local police having to set up a perimeter to allow them to beat you and loot and burn you business.....not having a gun allows that to happen....


----------



## whitehall (Dec 1, 2022)

The assumption must be that the Germans were too dumb to realize that they were being disarmed by a totalitarian regime and willingly surrendered their firearms.. Pretty insulting to the German people.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The nazis aren't Right wing, you idiot.....they are just one of the two socialist groups in Germany that brought that country down.


Wrong and ignorant. 

Fascism and Nazism are both on the right side of the political spectrum; Nazis were in fact rightwing.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


Germans didn't have their guns taken away.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And this worries me and other Jews excessively. As socialism takes more and more of a hold in America, and we head toward a recession, the antisemitism will ramp up even more - and as it is, there hasn‘t been this much antisemitism in over 100 years.



Yes, recessions happen, they usually go after the people taking advantage... hmmmm...  maybe you could try not taking advantage. 



Lisa558 said:


> In my Uber-liberal county, the antisemitism in the county schools has gotten bad - property destroyed, kids beaten - and we have written to the School Board to take action. Unfortunately, they 1) have a far-left Muslim member - an Omar type - who is pushing anti-Israel curriculums, and 2) the rest of the Board are leftists, focusing on teaching how bad blacks have it. The LAST thing they are worried about is rising antisemitism in the schools.



Um, yeah, which county is this, because I'm calling BS.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why Jews in America support the democrat party is just insane.......did they learn nothing from the 1930s?



Um, yes, they learned that a populist demagogue who demonize a minority is a bad thing.  At least the decent ones did.  



2aguy said:


> No...the loyalty of current Generals is to the democrat party and the ideology of leftism.......that is the problem......not Trump. The leftists in senior military positions are destroying our military.....as is the plan of the democrat party.



Uh, the Generals wouldn't shoot protesters... and a good thing, too.  

If the FBI, DOJ, Pentagon and CIA all think Trump is bad news, he was probably bad news.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, I think I understand perfectly fine, you are the one who is confused.
> 
> You admitted that bitterness over the treaty of Versailles and economic deprivation and underlying anti-Semitism is what motivated Germans to support Hitler.  Okay.
> 
> ...



Um, yeah. You admitted that you need to invent history as a means to create a scenario to defend your position of 100%  certainty with 0% facts. 

The 20th century displays several sociopaths who seized power and did enormous harm to humanity. The fact remains that countless nations have suffered from marginalization but managed to overcome that. I would cite Hong Kong, Vietnam, South Korea and Israel to name a few. It is possible to overcome adversity and some societies can take control of their future, Some, not all.

A great many don't need your excuses.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, recessions happen, they usually go after the people taking advantage... hmmmm...  maybe you could try not taking advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, which county is this, because I'm calling BS.


What’s BS about it? That antisemitism is pronounced in a liberal country? You yourself are an example of how antisemitic liberals can be.

Or is it that there’s a horrible anti-Israel Muslim woman on the liberal School Board? The anti-Israel libs always put Muslims in influential positions to show how enlightened they are.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And this worries me and other Jews excessively. As socialism takes more and more of a hold in America, and we head toward a recession, the antisemitism will ramp up even more - and as it is, there hasn‘t been this much antisemitism in over 100 years.
> 
> In my Uber-liberal county, the antisemitism in the county schools has gotten bad - property destroyed, kids beaten - and we have written to the School Board to take action. Unfortunately, they 1) have a far-left Muslim member - an Omar type - who is pushing anti-Israel curriculums, and 2) the rest of the Board are leftists, focusing on teaching how bad blacks have it. The LAST thing they are worried about is rising antisemitism in the schools.


With the left embracing social misfits and anti-Semites, I believe things will get worse. We have had scandals with congresswoman Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib, both with tweets drenched in anti-Semitic tropes. The leftist leadership won't condemn Omar or remove her from the House Foreign Affairs Commitee. Speaker Pelosi excused Omar. 

It's clear that the left does whatever it can to coddle the worst of the leftist ideologues; antifa, BLM and funding Islamic terrorists with millions of dollars showered on UNRWA.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> With the left embracing social misfits and anti-Semites, I believe things will get worse. We have had scandals with congresswoman Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib, both with tweets drenched in anti-Semitic tropes. The leftist leadership won't condemn Omar or remove her from the House Foreign Affairs Commitee. Speaker Pelosi excused Omar.
> 
> It's clear that the left does whatever it can to coddle the worst of the leftist ideologues; antifa, BLM and funding Islamic terrorists with millions of dollars showered on UNRWA.


Yes, it’s quite chilling. There is a direct correlation between the left’s embrace of anti-Israel, antisemitic Muslims and the growing tolerance for Jew-hate. it is especially obvious in the liberal college campuses, such as Berkeley with their “no Jew zones” and active BDS chapters.

Trump tried to ramp down on this by issuing an EO withholding federal funds from universities that allowed antisemitism to flourish, and the Republicans were ready to make it permanent legislation. It was blocked by the Democrats, who of course aide with the Muslims and were afraid they would be offended.

And all the while liberal Jews, brainwashed and unaware, keep insisting that the risk of increased antisemitism is on the Republican side.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, yeah. You admitted that you need to invent history as a means to create a scenario to defend your position of 100% certainty with 0% facts.



Um, no, I didn't, but I don't think you'll understand the point after I've explained it for the third time... you really are that dense.  And a  Trump supporter.  But I repeat myself. 



Hollie said:


> The 20th century displays several sociopaths who seized power and did enormous harm to humanity. The fact remains that countless nations have suffered from marginalization but managed to overcome that. I would cite Hong Kong, Vietnam, South Korea and Israel to name a few. It is possible to overcome adversity and some societies can take control of their future, Some, not all.



You see, this is where you are confused.   Leaders only reflect the character of their nations.   Germany put forth Hitler because of all the things that happened up to that point left them in a pretty sour mood.  And yes, I say this as someone of German ancestry.  The militarism and anti-Semitism were already baked into the pie before Hitler cut into it.  



Lisa558 said:


> What’s BS about it? That antisemitism is pronounced in a liberal country? You yourself are an example of how antisemitic liberals can be.
> 
> Or is it that there’s a horrible anti-Israel Muslim woman on the liberal School Board? The anti-Israel libs always put Muslims in influential positions to show how enlightened they are.



I thought you had me on ignore...  Anti-Semitism happens because no matter where you people go, you manage to piss people off.  Not all of you, mind you, but enough of you. When you go through life claiming you are God's chosen people, that kind of ticks people off.  Either because they realize that there probably isn't a God, or because they want to be God's chosen people. 

Muslims didn't become anti-Jewish (not anti-Semitic, because Arabs are Semites, too) until the Zionists stole their land.  Before that, the Islamic world was more welcoming to  Jews than Christians were.   And then you screwed them and wonder why they want to kill you now.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are lying.....yes, he did.....he took guns away from the people he planned on murdering in the millions...you dumb ass....he allowed loyal party members and their goons to have guns.....so they could round up and  load the innocent men, women and children into the box cars......
> 
> 
> Private individuals shooting the blm/antifa......I mean the national socialists brown shirts when they tried dragging people out of their homes in the beginning....that would have kept the national socialists from intimidating their enemies into compliance....
> ...


Hitler did not ‘confiscate’ guns; to claim otherwise is a ridiculous lie.

And the notion that armed Jewish German citizens could have ‘prevented’ the Holocaust is as false as it is idiotic.









						The Hitler gun control lie
					

Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong




					www.salon.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, no, I didn't, but I don't think you'll understand the point after I've explained it for the third time... you really are that dense.  And a  Trump supporter.  But I repeat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difficulty you have is not understanding the subject matter and getting frustrated when you can't fumble through an explanation.

Leaders clearly do not always reflect the character of the nation. That's assinine. The Soviet population under the collectivization were not cheering on the leadership as they were starving and being led away to gulags.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, no, I didn't, but I don't think you'll understand the point after I've explained it for the third time... you really are that dense.  And a  Trump supporter.  But I repeat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I remember why I had put you on ignore - you’re one of the most despicable antisemitic Democrats here. Bye, bye. You’ll have to find another Jew girl to try to upset.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> NOW I remember why I had put you on ignore - you’re one of the most despicable antisemitic Democrats here. Bye, bye. You’ll have to find another Jew girl to try to upset.



Refresh my memory, is this the seventh time you've put me on ignore because I call you on your bullshit or the eighth?  In all this excitement, I kind of lost track myself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The difficulty you have is not understanding the subject matter and getting frustrated when you can't fumble through an explanation.



Not getting frustrated, just laughing at the limits of your intellect.   

Men don't make history as much as history makes men.  



Hollie said:


> Leaders clearly do not always reflect the character of the nation. That's assinine. The Soviet population under the collectivization were not cheering on the leadership as they were starving and being led away to gulags.



And yet, today, a recent poll listed Stalin as the third most admired figure from Russian History... and he wasn't even Russian.  (The first two were the Prime Minister who ended slavery and a Saint who defeated the Teutonic Knights.) 

Yes, after he was gone, there was a lot of of self-reflecting and blaming, like children with tummy aches after they ate too much candy.  But at the time, the Germans were all in on Hitler, and fought for him to the last man.  The Russians were all in on Stalin.  The Italians were all in on Mussolini, at least until Italy was clearly losing the war and being bombed.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not getting frustrated, just laughing at the limits of your intellect.
> 
> Men don't make history as much as history makes men.
> 
> ...


Yes. The far left is in thrall to far left dictators. They are the heroes of the left.

Leftists don’t make silly slogans as much as silly slogans make leftists.

Just laughing at your lack of intellect. Being hobbled by the Cult of the left, it leaves you at a disadvantage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yes. The far left is in thrall to far left dictators. They are the heroes of the left.



Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... just as many dictators on the far right.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Hitler did not ‘confiscate’ guns; to claim otherwise is a ridiculous lie.
> 
> And the notion that armed Jewish German citizens could have ‘prevented’ the Holocaust is as false as it is idiotic.
> 
> ...




Moron....you idiots keep using that source, and you don't read it......

*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.









						The Hitler gun control lie
					

Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong




					www.salon.com
				




Yes...he took guns away from the very people he intended to murder.......*

*You are a doofus....*


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... just as many dictators on the far right.




None hitler and mussolini were leftists......


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron....you idiots keep using that source, and you don't read it......
> 
> *The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.*
> 
> ...



Except ridding the world of Jews didn't become a German Goal until 1942. 



2aguy said:


> None hitler and mussolini were leftists......



Nope.  In fact, Hitler exterminated the Jews because he associated them with Bolshevism.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... just as many dictators on the far right.



Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... dictators on the far left. .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

nawpar said:


> If we give the government the power to take away our guns, there will be another holocaust.


The more relevant question is. Would they listen? 
Answer: like today's sheeple hell no.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except ridding the world of Jews didn't become a German Goal until 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  In fact, Hitler exterminated the Jews because he associated them with Bolshevism.


Disgustingly funny shit you post you fascist bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... just as many dictators on the far right.


Funny shit. Hitler was approved of by many high ranking democrats such as FDR and Joe Kennedy


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Pinochet... dictators on the far left. .



No, they really weren't.   They had all the hallmarks of the right. Nationalism, Corporatism, racism, religious fanaticism...  

“Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power.”
― Benito Mussolini

“Democracy is beautiful in theory; in practice it is a fallacy. You in America will see that some day.
Every anarchist is a baffled dictator.
The truth is that men are tired of liberty.
Socialism is a fraud, a comedy, a phantom, a blackmail.
It's good to trust others but, not to do so is much better.
War alone brings up to their highest tension all human energies and imposes the stamp of nobility upon the peoples who have the courage to make it.
Fascism is a religious concept.
Let us have a dagger between our teeth, a bomb in our hands, and an infinite scorn in our hearts.
The League is very well when sparrows shout, but no good at all when eagles fall out.
We become strong, I feel, when we have no friends upon whom to lean, or to look to for moral guidance.”
― Benito Mussolini


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

Germany was already fairly dearmed while Hitler's rise to power was in play. It had to do with WW1..


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Funny shit. Hitler was approved of by many high ranking democrats such as FDR and Joe Kennedy



Not really.   Joe Kennedy had a hard on for the British, which is why FDR sacked him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Germany was already fairly dearmed while Hitler's rise to power was in play. It had to do with WW1..



Not really.   In fact, the collapse of the German Army in WWI meant a lot of Germans took guns home with them.  Germany was never occuppied after WWI.  Those veterans were having gun battles in the streets of Germany with those guns, while the Weimar government impotently tried to pass gun laws they couldn't enforce. 

When Hitler came to power, he repealed the Weimar Gun laws.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Hitler did not take away guns of Germans, only Jews.


Antisemitic!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, they really weren't.   They had all the hallmarks of the right. Nationalism, Corporatism, racism, religious fanaticism...
> 
> “Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power.”
> ― Benito Mussolini
> ...


Yeah, they really were. 

Every leftist is a baffled buffoon.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 2, 2022)

As if such a warning would even be noticed.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not really.   In fact, the collapse of the German Army in WWI meant a lot of Germans took guns home with them.  Germany was never occuppied after WWI.  Those veterans were having gun battles in the streets of Germany with those guns, while the Weimar government impotently tried to pass gun laws they couldn't enforce.
> 
> When Hitler came to power, he repealed the Weimar Gun laws.


JoeB....wrong all the fucking time.

"The forced disarmament of Germany, it was hoped, would be accompanied by voluntary disarmament in other nations."









						Treaty of Versailles - German reparations and military limitations
					

The war guilt clause of the treaty deemed Germany the aggressor in the war and consequently made Germany responsible for making reparations to the Allied nations in payment for the losses and damage they had sustained in the war. It was impossible to compute the exact sum to be paid as...



					www.britannica.com
				




You're a stupid fuck, JoeB, as dumb as they come.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> JoeB....wrong all the fucking time.
> 
> "The forced disarmament of Germany, it was hoped, would be accompanied by voluntary disarmament in other nations."
> 
> ...


Are you fucking retarded? 

The disarmament of the German military had nothing to do with private gun ownership.  

Yes, Germany had to give up her battleships and her zeppelins and her U-boats.

No one tried to take the average German's guns.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That is a lie....
> 
> The socialists took guns away from the civilian groups they planned on murdering, Jews, and other problem groups to their power....you liar.
> 
> By the time the SS were rounding up Jews, the population was disarmed and understood that the socialists in power would protect the brown shirts in the streets......using the police to protect them as they targeted anyone who said anything...just like blm and antifa today.



Hitler hated Socialists. He killed them or put them in Dachau. You should read up on Hitler's gun laws.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> The disarmament of the German military had nothing to do with private gun ownership.
> 
> ...


Yes they did, you fucking retard.

"
and the Germans were to repatriate all prisoners of war and hand over to the Allies a large quantity of war materials, including 5,000 pieces of artillery, 25,000 machine guns, 1,700 aircraft, 5,000 locomotives, and 150,000 railroad cars. And meanwhile, the Allies’ blockade of Germany was to continue.


Pleading the danger of Bolshevism in a nation on the verge of collapse, the German delegation obtained some mitigation of these terms: a suggestion that the blockade might be relaxed, a reduction in the quantity of armaments to be handed over, and permission for the German forces in eastern Europe to stay put for the time being. "








						World War I - End of the German war and the Armistice
					

Germany's deteriorating military situation was revealed to its civilian leadership and they requested an armistice and negotiations with President Wilson. The Allies partially agreed to the terms Germany and the U.S. had negotiated. The Armistice signed, World War I ended at 11:00 am on November...



					www.britannica.com
				




There's more to it, because I've read about it before.

Here you go, you piece of shit: Suck on this!

"*In 1931, Weimar authorities *discovered plans for a Nazi takeover in which Jews would be denied food and persons refusing to surrender their guns within 24 hours would be executed. They were written by Werner Best, a future Gestapo official.* In reaction to such threats, the government authorized the registration of all firearms and the confiscation thereof,* if required for “public safety.”"









						How the Nazis Used Gun Control | National Review
					

The perennial gun-control debate in America did not begin here. The same arguments for and against were made in the 1920s in the chaos of Germany’s Weimar Republic, which opted for gun registration…




					www.nationalreview.com
				




The Weimar authorities disarming German citizens enabled Hitler's rise to power. Knowing History; You should try it sometime.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The democrats practiced socialism completely.........the government controlled every aspect of the economy....
> 
> Nazism is Socialism -- F A Hayek, et al
> 
> ...



Mein Kampf was written before Hitler broke with the Socialists in 1926 and purged the German government of socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats in 1933.

Hitler would say anything to fire up the mob. His speeches are full of bombast and contradictions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Yes they did, you fucking retard.
> 
> "
> and the Germans were to repatriate all prisoners of war and hand over to the Allies a large quantity of war materials, including 5,000 pieces of artillery, 25,000 machine guns, 1,700 aircraft, 5,000 locomotives, and 150,000 railroad cars. And meanwhile, the Allies’ blockade of Germany was to continue.



I'm not seeing any sidearms or long rifles on that list.  



The Duke said:


> The Weimar authorities disarming German citizens enabled Hitler's rise to power. Knowing History; You should try it sometime.



I've got a degree in history... you are barely literate. 

German citizens were never disarmed.  The Weimar gun laws were ineffective in their stated goal of keeping the Nazis and Communists from having gun battles in the streets.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm not seeing any sidearms or long rifles on that list.
> 
> @The Duke
> 
> ...



The Duke

Ben Carson claimed that the German people were disarmed. They weren't. Carson also claims Joseph built the pyramids to store grain. Let's look at the facts.









						PolitiFact - Fact-checking Ben Carson's claim that gun control laws allowed the Nazis to carry out Holocaust
					

Republican Ben Carson has been criticized for suggesting that gun control enabled the rise of the Nazis and led to the e




					www.politifact.com


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm not seeing any sidearms or long rifles on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"*In 1931, Weimar authorities *discovered plans for a Nazi takeover in which Jews would be denied food and persons refusing to surrender their guns within 24 hours would be executed. They were written by Werner Best, a future Gestapo official.* In reaction to such threats, the government authorized the registration of all firearms and the confiscation thereof,* if required for “public safety.”"









						How the Nazis Used Gun Control | National Review
					

The perennial gun-control debate in America did not begin here. The same arguments for and against were made in the 1920s in the chaos of Germany’s Weimar Republic, which opted for gun registration…




					www.nationalreview.com
				




Yeah, I doubt that. If you have a degree in History and didn't know about this? You're a fucking idiot.

My opinion is that you just lied about having a degree in History. Btw, it's a *proper name *and should be *capitalized.*

Also, there are parallels between Weimar gun laws of the past and current Democrat policies.

I got a Bachelor's Degree in Liberal Arts; But it was worth something then.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> "*In 1931, Weimar authorities *discovered plans for a Nazi takeover in which Jews would be denied food and persons refusing to surrender their guns within 24 hours would be executed. They were written by Werner Best, a future Gestapo official.* In reaction to such threats, the government authorized the registration of all firearms and the confiscation thereof,* if required for “public safety.”"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put your article in context of the day.









						PolitiFact - Fact-checking Ben Carson's claim that gun control laws allowed the Nazis to carry out Holocaust
					

Republican Ben Carson has been criticized for suggesting that gun control enabled the rise of the Nazis and led to the e




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Funny shit. Hitler was approved of by many high ranking democrats such as FDR and Joe Kennedy


They were both antisemitic, especially Joe Kennedy.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Put your article in context of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if your leftist fact-checking propaganda bullshit negates real history, weaksauce fucktard! LOL at you!


Two words:

Get Real.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> As if your leftist fact-checking propaganda bullshit negates real history, weaksauce fucktard! LOL at you!
> 
> 
> Two words:
> ...



In the real history German gun registration came late.... and they only confiscated the guns of their enemies... the Jews. They never confiscated guns from the German people.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> In the real history German gun registration came late.... and they only confiscated the guns of their enemies... the Jews. They never confiscated guns from the German people.









You're already owned on this topic. Give it up, dumbass!


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> As if your leftist fact-checking propaganda bullshit negates real history, weaksauce fucktard! LOL at you!
> 
> 
> Two words:
> ...


IKR? She runs to the misnamed PolitiFACT to make her point. It should be renamed PLP - PoliticalLeftistPropoganda.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> IKR? She runs to the misnamed PolitiFACT to make her point. It should be renamed PLP - PoliticalLeftistPropoganda.



You want other sources?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> In the real history German gun registration came late.... and they only confiscated the guns of their enemies... the Jews. They never confiscated guns from the German people.


Well isn’t that the point? Hitler was targeting Jews and so he confiscated their guns. Biden and the libs have targeted 70 million people, and want to confiscate their guns (along with everyone else since you can’t make laws just for one group).

But the end result is the same: the members of the group that has been demonized by the government will be unable to defend themselves.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> You want other sources?


Yes, another source - and then please clarify what point you are making. The point I see is that people demonized by the government cannot defend themselves.

Think of how differently the Warsaw Ghetto, may the innocent prisoners RIP, would have turned out had the Jews been able to keep their guns. The Nazis would have likely gotten them eventually, but it would have taken a much larger army and hundreds of them would have been killed as well. Or perhaps….better yet….they wouldn’t have participated, knowing they were likely to lose their lives.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, another source - and then please clarify what point you are making. The point I see is that people demonized by the government cannot defend themselves.
> 
> Think of how differently the Warsaw Ghetto, may the innocent prisoners RIP, would have turnes out how the Jews been able to keep their guns. The Nazis would have gotten them eventually, but it would have taken a much larger army and hundreds of them would have been killed as well. Or perhaps….better yet….they wouldn’t have participated, knowing they were likely to lose their lives.



There's no question that Hitler disarmed his enemies.. to include Jews and gypsies. He said you had to disarm subjugated people. There's a documented quote somewhere. He didn't disarm the German people.

How about Fordham?



			https://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=4029&context=flr


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> There's no question that Hitler disarmed his enemies.. to include Jews and gypsies. He said you had to disarm subjugated people. There's a documented quote somewhere. He didn't disarm the German people.
> 
> How about Fordham?
> 
> ...


So what? The VULNERABLE, demonized people are left defenseless. That is what Biden and the ones running him want.

And P.S. Don’t quote from liberal universities as your source, either.








						SQUASHING DEBATE? Fordham survey reveals disturbing stat about conservatives
					

A survey by Fordham University students found that just nine percent of students surveyed are Republicans.




					www.campusreform.org


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> So what? The VULNERABLE, demonized people are left defenseless. That is what Biden and the ones running him want.
> 
> And P.S. Don’t quote from liberal universities as your source, either.
> 
> ...



Fordham is conservative. Oh hell, you're nuts.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> There's no question that Hitler disarmed his enemies.. to include Jews and gypsies. He said you had to disarm subjugated people. There's a documented quote somewhere. He didn't disarm the German people.


Hitler took the guns from the people he planned to put into boxcars and send to their doom.
Fair assessment?


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hitler took the guns from the people he planned to put into boxcars and send to their doom.
> Fair assessment?



Yes. He disarmed his enemies not the German people. Remember he revoked the citizenship of Jews in his Nuremberg Laws.

What he did in the Warsaw ghetto is horrific. He starved them.

Watch a film called Jacob the Liar with Robin Williams. It's not a comedy. Incredible performance.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Yes. He disarmed his enemies not the German people. Remember he revoked the citizenship of Jews in his Nuremberg Laws.
> 
> What he did in the Warsaw ghetto is horrific. He starved them.
> 
> Watch a film called Jacob the Liar with Robin Williams. It's not a comedy. Incredible performance.


Yes, and Biden considers the people - 60 million of them - who think the Democrats cheated to be his enemies. We don’t want him confiscating our guns.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, and Biden considers the people - 60 million of them - who think the Democrats cheated to be his enemies. We don’t want him confiscating our guns.



What do you use your guns for, Lisa?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> What do you use your guns for, Lisa?


I don’t have any. But if the Dems descend even further, maybe I’ll get one.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I don’t have any. But if the Dems descend even further, maybe I’ll get one.



You gonna shoot Democrats?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Yes. He disarmed his enemies not the German people. Remember he revoked the citizenship of Jews in his Nuremberg Laws.


And so, its safe to say he disarmed them so he could - at least more easily - stuff them into boxcars and send them to their doom.
Yes?


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And so, its safe to say he disarmed them so he could - at least more easily - stuff them into boxcars and send them to their doom.
> Yes?



Yes, in 1933 Hitler used the Enabling Act to make war on Socialists, Communists, Jews and Democrats. He also targeted intellectuals, newspapers, clergy, lawyers, professors or basically anyone with enough education to see through him and his bombastic rhetoric.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Yes, in 1933 Hitler used the Enabling Act...


So you see why at least some Americans have no intention to give up their guns.
Yes?


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So you see why at least some Americans have no intention to give up their guns.
> Yes?



Good God. Hitler didn't disarm the German people. They sure didn't rise up against Hitler or try to save the Jews, gypsies, socialists or Democrats.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Good God. Hitler didn't disarm the German people....


Did you not understand the point, or did you choose to miss it?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except ridding the world of Jews didn't become a German Goal until 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  In fact, Hitler exterminated the Jews because he associated them with Bolshevism.




That was always hitler's plan you dope......


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Good God. Hitler didn't disarm the German people. They sure didn't rise up against Hitler or try to save the Jews, gypsies, socialists or Democrats.




He took guns away from his political enemies and the Jews, and any group he planned on murdering, you moron.........


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Hitler hated Socialists. He killed them or put them in Dachau. You should read up on Hitler's gun laws.




He hated international socialists, the communists, but loved German socialists......he didn't care about communism spreading across the world, he just wanted Germany to be in charge.

What is it with you brain dead idiots who think that simply because one group of socialists defeated and then murdered another group of socialists, that that means the one group of socialists aren't socialists....?

Are you this stupid?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Put your article in context of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you can't stop blm/antifa........I mean the socialist brown shirts from dragging you out of your house at night, and looting and burning your business....that makes everybody else stay quiet so it doesn't happen to them...........when you can shoot them, then your neighbors can do the same...

Then, you moron, they can't intimidate people into giving up to them so they can take power.....especially when the police are allowing or are forced to allow blm/antifa......I mean the national socialists to loot, burn and kill.......


When the democrat party was using the klan to hang blacks and republicans, rifles in the hands of the victims made them stop


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> He hated international socialists, the communists, but loved German socialists......he didn't care about communism spreading across the world, he just wanted Germany to be in charge.
> 
> What is it with you brain dead idiots who think that simply because one group of socialists defeated and then murdered another group of socialists, that that means the one group of socialists aren't socialists....?
> 
> Are you this stupid?



He purged German Socialists and put them in Dachau.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> He took guns away from his political enemies and the Jews, and any group he planned on murdering, you moron.........



You have a reading problem.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> He purged German Socialists and put them in Dachau.


if they want to put you in boxcars, they will try to take your guns.
if they aren't trying to take your guns, they don't want to put you in boxcars.
Democrats are trying to take our guns.


----------



## miketx (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who voted “no” in the poll - and would NOT have warned Jews to hold onto their guns?


I wouldn't have because who would believe a message from the future? Twenty years ago if someone said we would have a senile imbecile ruining the world right after Donald trump was president would you have believed it?


----------



## miketx (Dec 2, 2022)

candycorn said:


> There really doesn't need to be another holocaust, gun nuts are rubbing people out by the truckload daily.  And we chalk it up to "freedom" in this nation.


Biggest lying whore ever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Put your article in context of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pathetic lie is still a lie and even worse using a fact checker to approve a lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> I wouldn't have because who would believe a message from the future? Twenty years ago if someone said we would have a senile imbecile ruining the world right after Donald trump was president would you have believed it?


Americans have been warned about gun control some listen some have no opinion and others just plain out ignore the warnings. A message from the future will be treated no differently. People just have to learn how it feels to live under a tyrant .


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> I wouldn't have because who would believe a message from the future? Twenty years ago if someone said we would have a senile imbecile ruining the world right after Donald trump was president would you have believed it?


Good point. I wouldn’t have believed it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Duke said:


> "*In 1931, Weimar authorities *discovered plans for a Nazi takeover in which Jews would be denied food and persons refusing to surrender their guns within 24 hours would be executed. They were written by Werner Best, a future Gestapo official.* In reaction to such threats, the government authorized the registration of all firearms and the confiscation thereof,* if required for “public safety.”"



I'm not sure why you keep repeating the same stupid shit after it's been debunked.   The Weimar Gun Laws were completely ineffective because the Weimar Republic was a hot mess that went through 14 chancellors in 15 years.  

Weimar passed laws it plain old couldn't enforce.  The Nazis rolled back the gun laws, and if you were German, you could have a gun.  

They came in handy when the Allied armies came crashing in... on, no, they didn't.  The allies pretty much rounded up all the guns and shot the dead-enders.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> When you can't stop blm/antifa........I mean the socialist brown shirts from dragging you out of your house at night, and looting and burning your business....that makes everybody else stay quiet so it doesn't happen to them...........when you can shoot them, then your neighbors can do the same...



Except that we have plenty of guns, and while a few idiots shot at peaceful protestors, most of you gun nuts were just hiding in your basements if a mob got too close to you. 





Still hilarious!!!



2aguy said:


> Then, you moron, they can't intimidate people into giving up to them so they can take power.....especially when the police are allowing or are forced to allow blm/antifa......I mean the national socialists to loot, burn and kill.......



Um, yeah, because that's still going on. Oh, wait, no, it isn't.  



2aguy said:


> When the democrat party was using the klan to hang blacks and republicans, rifles in the hands of the victims made them stop



It did nothing of the sort.  What happened was that those Klansmen took off their robes, got elected to state legislatures, and imposed Jim Crow.   And that lasted for another 100 years.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> He purged German Socialists and put them in Dachau.



German communists…..the opponents of the national socialists…..two types of socialism….cying for total power you doofus.

Do yiu think the Sinaloa drug cartel isnt a drug cartel because they torture and murder members of rival drug cartels….you doofus.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm not sure why you keep repeating the same stupid shit after it's been debunked.   The Weimar Gun Laws were completely ineffective because the Weimar Republic was a hot mess that went through 14 chancellors in 15 years.
> 
> Weimar passed laws it plain old couldn't enforce.  The Nazis rolled back the gun laws, and if you were German, you could have a gun.
> 
> They came in handy when the Allied armies came crashing in... on, no, they didn't.  The allies pretty much rounded up all the guns and shot the dead-enders.



The natonal socialists rolled
back the laws for socialists so their goons could have guns and banned and condiscated funs for their political enemies and the Jews.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> German communists…..the opponents of the national socialists…..two types of socialism….cying for total power you doofus.
> 
> Do yiu think the Sinaloa drug cartel isnt a drug cartel because they torture and murder members of rival drug cartels….you doofus.



You don't know your ass from a hot rock.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong and ignorant.
> 
> Fascism and Nazism are both on the right side of the political spectrum; Nazis were in fact rightwing.



You idiots have been shown over and over that the socialists in Germany were socialists….left wing totalitarians… you need to lie about them, otherwise uninformed people will eventually realize that since 1917, you left wingers murdered close to, if not over, 200 million innocwnt men, women and children.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2022)

surada said:


> You don't know your ass from a hot rock.



Wow….great come back….your mommas fat too


----------



## miketx (Dec 2, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong and ignorant.
> 
> Fascism and Nazism are both on the right side of the political spectrum; Nazis were in fact rightwing.


Biggest lying whore ever.


----------



## surada (Dec 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> Biggest lying whore ever.



Yes, Nazism and Fascism are both hard right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Good point. I wouldn’t have believed it.


I remember when people were fleeing communist countries to come to America. They would warn us that the democrats we're trying to turn America into the shit they escaped from. And here we are.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 2, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I remember when people were fleeing communist countries to come to America. They would warn us that the democrats we're trying to turn America into the shit they escaped from. And here we are.


The people who fled communist countries are beyond appalled to see what’s happening here. They are sickened.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The natonal socialists rolled
> back the laws for socialists so their goons could have guns and banned and condiscated funs for their political enemies and the Jews.



Actually, the laws were rolled back for ALL Germans.   Only about 2 million Germans ever belonged to the NSDAP.  

But here's the thing.  People having guns doesn't prevent government abuse, especially when that abuse is aimed at a hated minority.   When the US Government (Not just the Democrats, both parties were on board with this) rounded up 110,000 Japanese Americans, not a single person ran out with his gun and said, "You can't take Ito!  He's my friend!"  Just like not a single German who had a gun ran out and said, 'You can't take Goldstein, he's my friend!" 



2aguy said:


> You idiots have been shown over and over that the socialists in Germany were socialists….left wing totalitarians… you need to lie about them, otherwise uninformed people will eventually realize that since 1917, you left wingers murdered close to, if not over, 200 million innocwnt men, women and children.



Nope... Nazism is on the right of the spectrum-  Racism, nationalism, militarism, extreme corporatism to serve the state.   There's a reason why Trump kept a copy of Hitler's speeches on his nightstand right next to his Bible.  It wasn't like he actually read either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I remember when people were fleeing communist countries to come to America. They would warn us that the democrats we're trying to turn America into the shit they escaped from. And here we are.



Yup, because for most Americans, Capitalism is kind of a shit sandwich.   If we didn't realize that already, Covid kind of proved it again when the big corporate assholes paid themselves big bonuses for laying off tens of millions of people.  



Lisa558 said:


> The people who fled communist countries are beyond appalled to see what’s happening here. They are sickened.



Then they can take their Euro-trash asses back there.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 and surada Two lying ass commie turds in a gas station toilet bowl.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> JoeB131 and surada Two lying ass commie turds in a gas station toilet bowl.


Both far-left, and antisemitic too.

All the while they castigate Republicans as being bigots.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The people who fled communist countries are beyond appalled to see what’s happening here. They are sickened.



Really? How many people who fled Communist countries have talked with you? Which Communist countries?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Really? How many people who fled Communist countries have talked with you? Which Communist countries?


My parents‘ neighbors from China. They have told me that what they escaped decades ago is now found right here in America, and they are sick over it.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Both far-left, and antisemitic too.
> 
> All the while they castigate Republicans as being bigots.



I don't know anyone who is far left. The Democrats have a small fringe group that are annoying far left, but most appear to be moderates and centrists. Do you want to cut social security and do away with same sex marriage?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> My parents‘ neighbors from China. They have told me that what they escaped decades ago is now found right here in America, and they are sick over it.



Are they specific about how the US is becoming like Red China?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I remember when people were fleeing communist countries to come to America. They would warn us that the democrats we're trying to turn America into the shit they escaped from. And here we are.



There we are what? How is America like a communist country or shit hole?


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 3, 2022)

Truly, today's U.S. has dramatically changed to a much less "free" nature than when I was born. This has nothing to do with domestic firearms and everything to do with gross strategic errors internationally. While not all these are American errors, far too many that are far too important have "made in USA" labels.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> I don't know anyone who is far left. The Democrats have a small fringe group that are annoying far left, but most appear to be moderates and centrists. Do you want to cut social security and do away with same sex marriage?


The Democrats have been HIJACKED by the far-left, with their anti-white racism, open borders, and coddling of criminals.

As far as questions, yes….we have to do so something about social security to keep it from insolvency. What changes that will entail is unknown, but it could be raising the income caps for paying into the system or increasing the eligibility age by six months or raising the tax by 1%. Unlike you Dems, I know that you can’t keep spending money one doesn’t have - unless it’s in the midst of a pandemic.

As far as gay marriage, let them do whatever they want to do (unless children are involved). Doesn’t impact me in the least. But let’s not go overboard, either, by showing them kissing and fawning over each other in TV commercials. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> There we are what? How is America like a communist country or shit hole?


As a start, dissenting opinions are being silenced, and political prisoners are being taken (while outright murderers are let go on bail).


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 3, 2022)

Holy what

Five people voted no???

Wait...how can I be surprised?

Yet I am


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Are they specific about how the US is becoming like Red China?


Mostly that those who disagree with the government are silenced or being cast as the enemy.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Really? How many people who fled Communist countries have talked with you? Which Communist countries?


Close to 100 Cubans, you stupid commie faggot. Go wear a Che Guevara shirt around them and watch what happens, motherfucker! They'll beat you fuckin' silly. You'll swear there's bricks in them big old purses the women have.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Holy what
> 
> Five people voted no???
> 
> ...


One guy explained he wouldn’t because nobody would believe him, but I don’t know the reasoning for the other four. One leftist on this forum said the Jews deserved what they got In another thread, so I would guess he would have voted no.

i wish the poll identified the voters. Because while the left has turned the country upside-down over non-existent “systemic racism,” antisemitism is at its highest point since the 1920s, and going higher.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Mostly that those who disagree with the government are silenced or being cast as the enemy.



Who is being silenced in America? Even on US message board you have rules. Perhaps these people should invest in their own website... Do you think Truth Social will kick you off?


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Are they specific about how the US is becoming like Red China?


Just STFU you stupid commie Douchelord; seriously.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Close to 100 Cubans, you stupid commie faggot. Go wear a Che Guevara shirt around them and watch what happens, motherfucker! They'll beat you fuckin' silly. You'll swear there's bricks in them big old purses the women have.



Why would I wear a Che Guevara shirt?


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Who is being silenced in America? Even on US message board you have rules. Perhaps these people should invest in their own website... Do you think Truth Social will kick you off?


Everybody that knows the 2020 election was cheated and that Hunter Biden is a crackhead whoremonger.

I had damn near his entire hard drive downloaded on the OS I lost. It was uploaded by a Hong Kong billionaire on his site. The thing moves fast.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would I wear a Che Guevara shirt?


Because you're a commie faggot.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> One guy explained he wouldn’t because nobody would believe him, but I don’t know the reasoning for the other four. One leftist on this forum said the Jews deserved what they got In another thread, so I would guess he would have voted no.
> 
> i wish the poll identified the voters. Because while the left has turned the country upside-down over non-existent “systemic racism,” antisemitism is at its highest point since the 1920s, and going higher.



Oh. Those Jewish babies? The children? The old people?

I'm not even Jewish and it makes my blood boil. I'm sorry you have to read that. It's ugly to the core--it's from the depths of Hell


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> *I don't know anyone who is far left. *The Democrats have a small fringe group that are annoying far left, but most appear to be moderates and centrists. Do you want to cut social security and do away with same sex marriage?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> My parents‘ neighbors from China. They have told me that what they escaped decades ago is now found right here in America, and they are sick over it.



Are they old enough to remember what China was like BEFORE the communists took over?  Warlords, Foreign invasions, massive opium addiction.  




surada said:


> Are they specific about how the US is becoming like Red China?


Do they still call it "Red China"?   I thought that went out in the 1970's when we stopped pretending that Taiwan was China.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> One guy explained he wouldn’t because nobody would believe him, but I don’t know the reasoning for the other four. One leftist on this forum said the Jews deserved what they got In another thread, so I would guess he would have voted no.
> 
> i wish the poll identified the voters. Because while the left has turned the country upside-down over non-existent “systemic racism,” antisemitism is at its highest point since the 1920s, and going higher.



Highest antisemitism since 1920? Where is that happening? Kanye West has mental health problems.. Fuentes is seeking celebrity. Who set the standard for these crackpot blabbermouths? Who supports Alex Jones' vicious lies? Who has turned the office of the president into a chaotic shock jock show?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Who is being silenced in America? Even on US message board you have rules. Perhaps these people should invest in their own website... Do you think Truth Social will kick you off?


Who is being silenced?! Are you kidding me? The government worked with Twitter to silence people who wrote about Hunter’s laptop, and Twitter further deleted or banned posts and people who expressed the conservative viewpoint.

I can’t believe you are so ignorant as to not know what’s going on, but then demonstrates the problem. Most of the media isn’t reporting it. They decided it’s better for Democrats if you don’t know.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> One guy explained he wouldn’t because nobody would believe him, but I don’t know the reasoning for the other four. One leftist on this forum said the Jews deserved what they got In another thread, so I would guess he would have voted no.
> 
> i wish the poll identified the voters. Because while the left has turned the country upside-down over non-existent “systemic racism,” antisemitism is at its highest point since the 1920s, and going higher.


Actually the poll does identify the voters.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh. Those Jewish babies? The children? The old people?
> 
> I'm not even Jewish and it makes my blood boil. I'm sorry you have to read that. It's ugly to the core--it's from the depths of Hell



Um, did Japanese Babies and Old people deserve to be incinerated at Hiroshima?  War is awful.  Lots of bad stuff happens.  

Oh, and no one said what Lisa claims they said, but that's neither her nor there.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who is being silenced?! Are you kidding me? The government worked with Twitter to silence people who wrote about Hunter’s laptop, and Twitter further deleted or banned posts and people who expressed the conservative viewpoint.
> 
> I can’t believe you are so ignorant as to not know what’s going on, but then demonstrates the problem. Most of the media isn’t reporting it. They decided it’s better for Democrats if you don’t know.


I was banned from Twitter for posting Hunter laptop memes.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


>



I'm not far left, kid. I just have more education than you.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh. Those Jewish babies? The children? The old people?
> 
> I'm not even Jewish and it makes my blood boil. I'm sorry you have to read that. It's ugly to the core--it's from the depths of Hell


I had worse on another site. Someone sent me a DM saying he was sorry that Hitler didn’t finish the job.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, did Japanese Babies and Old people deserve to be incinerated at Hiroshima?  War is awful.  Lots of bad stuff happens.
> 
> Oh, and no one said what Lisa claims they said, but that's neither her nor there.


What about Deez Nutz?!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who is being silenced?! Are you kidding me? The government worked with Twitter to silence people who wrote about Hunter’s laptop, and Twitter further deleted or banned posts and people who expressed the conservative viewpoint.



Um, even Fox News and the Wall Street Journal refused to report on the fake laptop.  Because they knew it was fake news.  



Lisa558 said:


> I can’t believe you are so ignorant as to not know what’s going on, but then demonstrates the problem. Most of the media isn’t reporting it. They decided it’s better for Democrats if you don’t know.



Actually, the real problem is that there is too much misinformation out there, not that there is a lack of information.  

See, used to be, journalism used to make an effort to get it right.  Not perfect, to be sure, but they knew if they got sued for libel or slander, there would be consequences. 

But now any idiot in his mother's basement can post shit like "Sandy Hook was a Hoax and the parents are crisis actors", and they get all sort of credibility that they don't deserve.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> I was banned from Twitter for posting Hunter laptop memes.


Sorry to hear that. I was banned from two other sites for expressing the conservative position. One of them was because I explained how Bernie Sander’s “plan” to tax rich people to pay for college educations  didn’t work from a mathematical analysis. (Basically, too many college students…too few rich people.) The comment was deleted, and when I asked a mod why, I was banned.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm not far left, kid. I just have more education than you.


That's nice, honey. How many college credit hours have you earned?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I had worse on another site. Someone send me a DM saying he was sorry that Hitler didn’t finish the job.



So you are too dumb to realize when you are being trolled?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> That's nice, honey.


Some of the dumbest people I know are leftists with grad degrees.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was banned from two other sites for expressing the conservative position. One of them was because I explained how Bernie Sander’s “plan” to tax rich people to pay for college educations didn’t work from a mathematical analysis. (Basically, too ,any college students…too few rich people.) The comment was deleted, and when I asked a mod why, I was banned.



So they banned you for being bad at math?  

The fact is that 1% of the population has 43% of the wealth.  There is plenty of wealth to go around.  It's just not evenly distributed.  

It's not a lack of wealth, it's poor priorities.  We get more benefit from an educated work force than a rich person having two mansions and a dressage horse. 

The Chinese have figured this out, they've invested in education, which is why they are beating the pants off of us.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> What about Deez Nutz?!


That guy lives in a housing project, too, paid for by middle class people. I can tell by the pipe on the wall.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I had worse on another site. Someone send me a DM saying he was sorry that Hitler didn’t finish the job.



That is breathtaking. In the worst possible way. I'm sorry you had to read that. Imagine what a poisoned soul you must have to type that to someone. 

I don't even understand it. I guess the beef is that Jews have been very successful because they're generally smart and work hard, and they pass that on to their children. Seriously--that's the most I can get out of all the nastiness. And I'm like....uh....really? That's what you've got?

I don't want to hear any kind of counter-argument from Jew haters either. Make your life what you can and stop harping on other people.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Some of the dumbest people I know are leftists with grad degrees.



Thread winner

Heck, maybe forum


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Some of the dumbest people I know are leftists with grad degrees.


The thing is..I got my education at the tail end of it being actually worth something. 

I was very blessed! As I was on my way out, corruption was creeping into the schools, bigtime.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> I was banned from Twitter for posting Hunter laptop memes.



The government doesn't own Twitter. You don't seem to know anything about freedom of speech.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> The thing is..I got my education at the tail end of it being actually worth something.
> 
> I was very blessed! As I was on my way out, corruption was creeping into the schools, bigtime.


We might be approximately the same age.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> The government doesn't own Twitter. You don't seem to know anything about freedom of speech.


And you don’t seem to know that Twitter was getting directions from the Government.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> The government doesn't own Twitter. You don't seem to know anything about freedom of speech.











						Thread by @mtaibbi on Thread Reader App
					

@mtaibbi: 1. Thread: THE TWITTER FILES 2. What you’re about to read is the first installment in a series, based upon thousands of internal documents obtained by sources at Twitter. 3. The “Twitter Files” tell an incr...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Everybody's gonna know before long, idiot. Probably not you, you'll be all 

I know Freedom of Speech wasn't something being assaulted in America when I was a young man.

Democrats were real Americans back then, too. That is no longer the case.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the laws were rolled back for ALL Germans.   Only about 2 million Germans ever belonged to the NSDAP.
> 
> But here's the thing.  People having guns doesn't prevent government abuse, especially when that abuse is aimed at a hated minority.   When the US Government (Not just the Democrats, both parties were on board with this) rounded up 110,000 Japanese Americans, not a single person ran out with his gun and said, "You can't take Ito!  He's my friend!"  Just like not a single German who had a gun ran out and said, 'You can't take Goldstein, he's my friend!"
> 
> ...



Wrong, dipshit…….you guys try to hide the truth with the racism and nationalism, but that is a lie……the government controlling the means of production is socialism…you doofus……the national socialists controlled every single aspect of the economy…….they were leftist totalitarians………….everything else is just window dressing…….l


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Thread by @mtaibbi on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @mtaibbi: 1. Thread: THE TWITTER FILES 2. What you’re about to read is the first installment in a series, based upon thousands of internal documents obtained by sources at Twitter. 3. The “Twitter Files” tell an incr...…
> ...



No…that isn’t true……Wilson and Roosevelt attacked people over speech as well…


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Thread by @mtaibbi on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @mtaibbi: 1. Thread: THE TWITTER FILES 2. What you’re about to read is the first installment in a series, based upon thousands of internal documents obtained by sources at Twitter. 3. The “Twitter Files” tell an incr...…
> ...



You should post on Truth Social.. conspiracy theories and character assassination are welcome there. You can even post medical advice.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No…that isn’t true……Wilson and Roosevelt attacked people over speech as well…


It is true because they weren't alive when I was a young man. 

I know you mean FDR and not Teddy..Teddy was cool.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> You should post on Truth Social.. conspiracy theories and character assassination are welcome there. You can even post medical advice.


You should post in a gas station bathroom with no TP. That's the quality of your posts. My medical advice to you is to go fuck yourself.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> You should post on Truth Social.. conspiracy theories and character assassination are welcome there. You can even post medical advice.



You mean like the vaccines prevent you from getting and spreading the virus?  Or that masks work?   All of which assholes like you pushed on social media…all of which were lies from the government…..


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong, dipshit…….you guys try to hide the truth with the racism and nationalism, but that is a lie……the government controlling the means of production is socialism…you doofus……the national socialists controlled every single aspect of the economy…….they were leftist totalitarians………….everything else is just window dressing…….l



Nope. The largest political party in Germany before Hitler were the Social Democrats. The Nazi party emerged from German nationalist, racist and populist Freikorps paramilitary. Remember there were nearly 40 political parties in Germany before Hitler. Some were socialist..others were Communists.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. The largest political party in Germany before Hitler were the Social Democrats. The Nazi party emerged from German nationalist, racist and populist Freikorps paramilitary. Remember there were nearly 40 political parties in Germany before Hitler. Some were socialist..others were Communists.


Idk about all that, but I know my friend's dad killed the commandant at Dachau and had his Luger and dried ear on a dogtag chain. And we shot that Luger when we were kids, he let us, and German ammo sucks. Suck on that.

He had 3 dried Nazi ears on a dogtag chain and the nice leather case for that Luger, too.

Do tell me more about how you wanna break bad on Americans.  

And how the people that killed Nazis are Nazis.

We can be every bit as violent as he was. You're pushing your luck, punk. He was American through and through, and

so are we, and you ain't seen the violence we have done to this date, pussy motherfucker.

I guarantee my friend still has that Luger and his dad's 3 dried Nazi ears.

Me, him, and 1 other guy held back a mob of 50 one night.

It was the threat of the 1st one that steps up gets it that held them back.

None of them wanted to be that one. And yes, the 1st one that stepped into that zone was gonna get it.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Idk about all that, but I know my friend's dad killed the commandant at Dachau and had his Luger and dried ear on a dogtag chain. And we shot that Luger when we were kids, he let us, and German ammo sucks. Suck on that.
> 
> He had 3 dried Nazi ears on a dogtag chain and the nice leather case for that Luger, too.



I still have my father's 45 ..


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Idk about all that, but I know my friend's dad killed the commandant at Dachau and had his Luger and dried ear on a dogtag chain. And we shot that Luger when we were kids, he let us, and German ammo sucks. Suck on that.
> 
> He had 3 dried Nazi ears on a dogtag chain and the nice leather case for that Luger, too.
> 
> ...



What do you mean break bad on Americans?  

My family don't collect human ears. They've fought in every war since the American Revolution.

The Freikorps paramilitary in Germany was hard right.









						Freikorps
					

The Freikorp, translating as Free Corps, were an armed group with right wing beliefs. They were made up of mainly former soldiers who were patriotic nationalistic Germans and anti-communists.




					www.tutor2u.net


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. The largest political party in Germany before Hitler were the Social Democrats. The Nazi party emerged from German nationalist, racist and populist Freikorps paramilitary. Remember there were nearly 40 political parties in Germany before Hitler. Some were socialist..others were Communists.




What part of the government controlling the means of production is getting past you idiots?  The rest is simply window dressing or cultural preferences of the socialists controlling the economy........

The national socialists were socialists......they just were German socialists who didn't give a f**k about the rest of the world the way the international socialists did......you dumb ass....

The paramilitary, the blm/antifa of the day were no different from Maos red guards or the communist thugs around the world..........


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> What part of the government controlling the means of production is getting past you idiots?  The rest is simply window dressing or cultural preferences of the socialists controlling the economy........
> 
> The national socialists were socialists......they just were German socialists who didn't give a f**k about the rest of the world the way the international socialists did......you dumb ass....
> 
> The paramilitary, the blm/antifa of the day were no different from Maos red guards or the communist thugs around the world..........



The Freikorps paramilitary were hard right nationalists and anti communists









						Freikorps
					

The Freikorp, translating as Free Corps, were an armed group with right wing beliefs. They were made up of mainly former soldiers who were patriotic nationalistic Germans and anti-communists.




					www.tutor2u.net


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> The Freikorps paramilitary were hard right nationalists and anti communists
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No....they were German socialists kicking out the international socialists....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> The Freikorps paramilitary were hard right nationalists and anti communists
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron....

The Nazis and communists were not only in a struggle for street-war supremacy, but also recruits. These recruits were easily turned, because both sides were fighting for the same men. Hayek recalls



> the relative ease with which a young communist could be converted into a Nazi or vice versa was generally known in Germany, best of all to the propagandists of the two parties. Many a University teacher during the 1930s has seen English or American students return from the Continent uncertain whether they were communists or Nazis and certain they hated Western liberal civilization. . . . To both, the real enemy, the man with whom they had nothing in common and whom they could not hope to convince is the liberal of the old type.


One way Nazi propagandists exploited this ideological match was the communist red. They used the color on purpose. As Hitler states in “Mein Kampf,” “We chose red for out posters [and flag] after particular and careful deliberation . . . so as to arouse [potential communist recruits’] attention and tempt them to come to our meetings.” And Stalinist Russia didn’t exactly promote trade unions.

*Nazi leadership and recruiters weren’t the only ones to see similarities between themselves and communists. George Orwell remarked, “Internally, Germany has a good deal in common with a socialist state.” Max Eastman, an old friend of Vladimir Lenin, described Stalin’s brand of communism as “super fascist.”*

After several years on the continent, British writer F.A. Voight concluded, “Marxism has led to Fascism and National Socialism because in all essentials it is Fascism and National Socialism.” Peter Drucker, author of the acclaimed book, “The End of Economic Man,” stated, “The complete collapse of the belief in the attainability of freedom and equality through Marxism has forced Russia to travel the same road toward a totalitarian, purely negative, non-economic society of unfreedom and inequality which Germany has been following.”









						Read A Pile Of Top Nazis Talking About How They Love Leftist Marxism
					

From the moment they enter the political fray, young right-wingers are told, ‘You own the Nazis.’ But it’s all a lie, a smear tactic.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And you don’t seem to know that Twitter was getting directions from the Government.



So Trump's justice department told Twitter not to promote a story that would have benefited Trump. 

Interesting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong, dipshit…….you guys try to hide the truth with the racism and nationalism, but that is a lie……the government controlling the means of production is socialism…you doofus……the national socialists controlled every single aspect of the economy…….they were leftist totalitarians………….everything else is just window dressing…….l



I notice you keep skipping over the part about Japanese Americans not being saved by brave patriots with guns... why is that?  

The government didn't control the means of production in Nazi Germany.  Krupp, Messerschmidt, and all the other big industrial combines continued to operate and found feeding Germany's military industrial complex more lucrative than making consumer goods.  



2aguy said:


> What part of the government controlling the means of production is getting past you idiots? The rest is simply window dressing or cultural preferences of the socialists controlling the economy........
> 
> The national socialists were socialists......they just were German socialists who didn't give a f**k about the rest of the world the way the international socialists did......you dumb ass....
> 
> The paramilitary, the blm/antifa of the day were no different from Maos red guards or the communist thugs around the world..........



NOt really true.   By 1933 the NDSAP had reached an ideological split.  Those led by Rohm and Strasser, who wanted the Party to continue to work towards armed revolution, and those led by Goering who saw the way to power was by the acquisition of power in the Reichstag through elections.   

The people who ran things - the military-industrial complex - in Germany said, "Yeah, we might tolerate Hitler as Chancellor, but Rohm has to go."   As a result, the night of the Long Knives, where Rohm, Strasser and a lot of the socialist elements in the NSDAP were liquidated.   The SA was largely neutered as a political force at that point, and Hitler gained power because people like Hindenburg and von Papen thought Hitler could be contained.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron....
> 
> The Nazis and communists were not only in a struggle for street-war supremacy, but also recruits. These recruits were easily turned, because both sides were fighting for the same men. Hayek recalls
> 
> ...



Hitler didn't nationalize any industries. He courted the industrialists and provided them with free labor.

In late 1932 the Nazi party was broke. The industrialists bailed them out.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron....
> 
> The Nazis and communists were not only in a struggle for street-war supremacy, but also recruits. These recruits were easily turned, because both sides were fighting for the same men. Hayek recalls
> 
> ...



JoeB131

Weimar political parties.






						Weimar political parties - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And then it freed him up to go after his defenseless victims.



The German people were not disarmed and they didn't fight back to stop Hitler.






						Weimar political parties - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> JoeB131
> 
> Weimar political parties.
> 
> ...



Exactly my point.  Weimar politics were kind of a mess.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....they were German socialists kicking out the international socialists....



You're so wrong. Why don't you go with the facts? 

You still don't know anything about the Weimar political parties.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weimar_political_parties#Weimar_political_parties


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I notice you keep skipping over the part about Japanese Americans not being saved by brave patriots with guns... why is that?
> 
> The government didn't control the means of production in Nazi Germany.  Krupp, Messerschmidt, and all the other big industrial combines continued to operate and found feeding Germany's military industrial complex more lucrative than making consumer goods.
> 
> ...




Yeah......not widespread and no death camps.....Also, no brutalization before.....and, a democrat did it.....again, this is why you don't give up your guns and you don't support democrats....

Yeah, they got rid of a political rival.....all socialists do that, you doofus.....and Rohm, had he been smarter would have gotten rid of the socialists in the military......

And the industrialists would have been "disappeared," had they stepped out of line too....you doofus...

The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton

*German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic calculation is thus impossible.*

*“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or Betriebsführer. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”*
======

Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> You're so wrong. Why don't you go with the facts?
> 
> You still don't know anything about the Weimar political parties.https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weimar_political_parties#Weimar_political_parties




Socialists purge weaker socialists...you doofus.....that you pretend that you don't understand this is just dumb....

Please...tell us that the Sinaloa cartel murdering and torturing members of the Gulf Cartel actually means that the Sinaloa isn't really a drug cartel......please, use your logic to explain that....


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Socialists purge weaker socialists...you doofus.....that you pretend that you don't understand this is just dumb....
> 
> Please...tell us that the Sinaloa cartel murdering and torturing members of the Gulf Cartel actually means that the Sinaloa isn't really a drug cartel......please, use your logic to explain that....



Why change the subject? Hitler purged the German government of socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats in 1933.

He didn't nationalize any industries. He courted German industrialists.

You really don't know anything.






						Weimar political parties - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Why change the subject? Hitler purged the German government of socialists, communists, Jews and Democrats in 1933.
> 
> He didn't nationalize any industries. He courted German industrialists.
> 
> ...




No....hitler purged Germany of the communists...the other socialists vying for power.  The German socialists won.

He did nationalize industries you idiot....

From two actual economists, who were alive during the rise of the socialists in Germany.

The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton

German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic calculation is thus impossible.

*“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or Betriebsführer. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.*

Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann
=======================
Nazism is Socialism -- F A Hayek, et al

One of the main reasons why the socialist character of National Socialism has been quite generally unrecognized, is, no doubt, its alliance with the nationalist groups which represent the great industries and the great landowners. But this merely proves that these groups too -as they have since learnt to their bitter disappointment -have, at least partly, been mistaken as to the nature of the movement. But only partly because -and this is the most characteristic feature of modern Germany – many capitalists are themselves strongly influenced by socialistic ideas, and have not sufficient belief in capitalism to defend it with a clear conscience. But, in spite of this, the German entrepreneur class have manifested almost incredible short-sightedness in allying themselves with a move movement of whose strong anti-capitalistic tendencies there should never have been any doubt.

A careful observer must always have been aware that the opposition of the Nazis to the established socialist parties, which gained them the sympathy of the entrepreneur, was only to a very small extend directed against their economic policy. What the Nazis mainly objected to was their internationalism and all the aspects of their cultural programme which were still influenced by liberal ideas. But the accusations against the social-democrats and the communists which were most effective in their propaganda were not so much directed against their programme as against their supposed practice -their corruption and nepotism, and even their alleged alliance with “the golden International of Jewish Capitalism.”

It would, indeed, hardly have been possible for the Nationalists to advance fundamental objections to the economic policy of the other socialist parties when their own published programme differed from these only in that its socialism was much cruder and less rational. The famous 25 points drawn up by Herr Feder,[2] one of Hitler’s early allies, repeatedly endorsed by Hitler and recognized by the by-laws of the National-Socialist party as the immutable basis of all its actions, which together with an extensive commentary is circulating throughout Germany in many hundreds of thousands of copies, is full of ideas resembling those of the early socialists. But the dominant feature is a fierce hatred of anything capitalistic -individualistic profit seeking, large scale enterprise, banks, joint-stock companies, department stores, “international finance and loan capital,” the system of “interest slavery” in general; the abolition of these is described as the “[indecipherable] of the programme, around which everything else turns.” It was to this programme that the masses of the German people, who were already completely under the influence of collectivist ideas, responded so enthusiastically.

That this violent anti-capitalistic attack is genuine – and not a mere piece of propaganda – becomes as clear from the personal history of the intellectual leaders of the movement as from the general milieu from which it springs. It is not even denied that man of the young men who today play a prominent part in it have previously been communists or socialists. And to any observer of the literary tendencies which made the Germans intelligentsia ready to join the ranks of the new party, it must be clear that the common characteristic of all the politically influential writers – in many cases free from definite party affiliations – was their anti-liberal and anti-capitalist trend. Groups like that formed around the review “Die Tat” have made the phrase “the end of capitalism” an accepted dogma to most young Germans.[3]


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah......not widespread and no death camps.....Also, no brutalization before.....and, a democrat did it.....again, this is why you don't give up your guns and you don't support democrats....



The Nazis were Democrats?  Um... really?  Because it seems like all the Nazis are on your side now. 



2aguy said:


> No....hitler purged Germany of the communists...the other socialists vying for power. The German socialists won.
> 
> He did nationalize industries you idiot....
> 
> From two actual economists, who were alive during the rise of the socialists in Germany.



Yawn, you can babble all day, but the point is, the shop owners were allowed to keep their shop.   The Krupps and the Bayers and the other big corporations were allowed to make obscene profits off the German War Machine.   THEY could have put a stop to Hitler, and they didn't.  They said, "Hey, just get rid of asshole Roehm and we are good with you."


----------

